# My little blog!



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Right guys, been scouring the board for a couple months now with lots of great info and thought it was time to log my stuff (mainly coz I'm a noob and need help)... Already had a 30minute phone chat with the crazy cal for sone starter tips so here goes...

I'm 28 years old, sporty but put too much weight on since having two kids (sitting in and eating takeaways mainly with the wife) I was 15 stone but down to 13.6 with dieting better and a bit if jogging but now I want to pit on some muscle and lose the remaining fat.

My general day to day diet is...

7am - 2 slices wholemeal toast with marmite

10am - pro6 shake

1pm - tuna/chicken salad

6pm - post workout pro6 shake

8pm - healthy dinner (chicken, steak, pork chops with veg or salad)

As for my workout I've got a multigym in the garage and a bench with 90kg of weights. Can't afford gym membership as yet so this will do until I outgrow it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

7am workout (before kids wake up)...

Bench press 8x40 8x50 8x50

Flys 8x12.5 (x3)

EZ curl 21's x25kg

Flat DB press 8x14 (x3)

Felt the burn alot for the first time in there since sorting it out. Plan to go in there 3 times a week chest and bi's Friday Monday and Wednesday not sure yet of my routine, any help welcome...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice to see a new journal popping up mate, welcome to the gang.

Diet could do with a bit of attention if I'm being honest, can't see you making too many gains as it stands.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks mate, I'm here for advice... My diet is basically what I was losing weight on + the shakes for some protein... I sit at a desk from 9-5 and can't really eat a load of cooked chicken meals... Any tips appreciated!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud 

umm was it you who made the special request? :becky:

ive chatted with burnside, scotty T elgwys?? a ben erm.. who`s you lol???

good to see you hear posting


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm "the ben" haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the ben that visited?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Visited? Had a chat on my lunchbreak whilst you were walking your dog


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh i remember now  yup had a dude travel in from essex the other day..

very flattered..

hope i made some sort of sense..


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Thanks mate, I'm here for advice... My diet is basically what I was losing weight on + the shakes for some protein... I sit at a desk from 9-5 and can't really eat a load of cooked chicken meals... Any tips appreciated!


Hi Ben, i saw dorsey i think it was with a pic of chicken and veg, in a tuperwaretub, and a light bulb went on lol i have a few tubs and my good wife cooks me up meals chicken turkey veg the night before for work the next day, i think it is actually cheaper than buying the usual sh8te i used to at lunch time.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Your diet will not support your training, as you progress, if you progress! you have a period of 11 hours, with no nutrition then end that with toast and marmite, if you are training and trying to build muscle then they need fuel you should start the day with a good protein source like eggs and have a protein source in each meal after that, add complex carbs and healthy fats to this and you will have the basics of a good diet.

With your training you are trying to build muscle while trying to trim down your fat% so start with your weight session and finish with a period of cardio when your body is in a fat burning envirnoment after this you would be better to have a protein source with some simple carbs like glucose powder....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

That is me, tuppaware tub full of chicken and salad haha. As for breakfast thats where i really struggle for things i like, I cant stand eggs and dont really want to be having tuna / chicken for breakfast. Should I be having a shake with my breakfast and and maybe swap the 10am shake for a tin of tuna i can keep in my drawer at work?

I knew my diet needed alot of work, just trying to juggle it around at the moment whilst im learning  .

Cheers for the tips guys !


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You tried liquid egg whites my friend? Pretty tasteless, a great addition to a bowl of porridge along with a bit of whey for flavour.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No mate, is that from a bottle in the supermarket? Or a specialist shop, im willing to try anything once to find out what works for me !

As for the whey you mentioned, is that just a case of buying a big tub and adding a scoop in with stuff when i need to add some protein to it?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Liquid Egg Whites from Myprotein 11g protein per 100ml

I have 75-100g oats microwaved in water and then add 200ml lew and a scoop of whey.

For the whey I use Extreme's stuff but there's plenty of choice out there.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

BJ1938 said:


> My general day to day diet is...
> 
> 7am - 2 slices wholemeal toast with marmite
> 
> ...


Here's a couple of change that might be worth a try:

7am - pro6 shake

10am - Some nuts

1pm - tuna/chicken salad

6pm - post workout whey protein shake

8pm - healthy dinner (chicken, steak, pork chops with veg or salad)

Before bed - pro6 shake

I believe it has been shown in studies that having 30g of protein within 30 minutes of waking does help aid weight loss.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I could live with that, any particular nuts better than others?? Definately going to give the liquid egg whites a go aswell, Although the shelf life doesnt seem to great once opened from what I read. How much do you use each serving Dorsey?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I use 200ml per day so each bottle is gone within 5 days (actually less at mo as the queer one is using 100ml too). I remember having the same grumbles about the shelf-life at first but to be honest I don't think it's anything to worry about. If you are overly concerned just freeze part there of and defrost as and when req.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Decided to buy myself a blender and some whey for a morning meal (as mine is crap at the moment). I was thinking of using milk, scoop of whey, frozen berries and maybe 100ml of LEW. My only question is when blending the LEW does it not fluff up and make it undrinkable? If not it would be a near on 50g of protein for my first meal of the day and I would actually enjoy it... unlike scrambled eggs on toast!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Brown sauce is worse than egg !! I normally cover everything i eat in chilli sauce, dont think that would go with brekkie though !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Does it take the taste of egg away?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> Decided to buy myself a blender and some whey for a morning meal (as mine is crap at the moment). I was thinking of using milk, scoop of whey, frozen berries and maybe 100ml of LEW. My only question is when blending the LEW does it not fluff up and make it undrinkable? If not it would be a near on 50g of protein for my first meal of the day and I would actually enjoy it... unlike scrambled eggs on toast!!


Dunno if it would 'fluff' up, just give it a try. You could do with some carbs in there too though mate so whack 50-100g oats in dependent on your requirements.

As for sauce, they all make everything taste better but remember they're full of sugar so try not to get too reliant upon them obviously.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dont really want to buy 6kg of LEW and not be able to use it, unless i poured it in after blending the rest? How tasetless is it Dorsey? I really do not like the taste of eggs, make me gag! haha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I have 200ml in with cooked oats and a scoop of whey and I cant taste a thing. Maybe just very slightly slimey but certainly doesn't taste/smell of eggs in my opinion.

I doubt it will fluff up or anything like that, it's just like thick off-coloured water...you'll love 'em!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, will give them a go then !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tuesday 22nd November

*Lat pulldowns*

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

*DB Shrugs*

13kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 12

*Tricep pushdowns*

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 14

*Seated Mili press*

20kg x 8

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 7

50 sit ups, followed by a 25 minute light jog (approx 2miles)

Shoulders felt good afterwards but couldnt really feel my traps burning, is there any better exercises than shrugs or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I would personally expect shrugs to be heavier than press.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I did wonder if I had enough weight on them, still experimenting really what my starting weights are before i slowly increase by the week. Maybe I'll start at 25kg next week for the 1st set and move up to 30kg for 2nd and 3rd...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Been slacking a bit the last week, 2 30 minute jogs and that was all but back in tonight for chest and bi's.

Bench

8x45

8x50

8x55

4x60 (could have done this if I tried it second set I think)

DB flys

8x7.5

8x7.5

7x8.5 (literally could not get the last rep out)

Flat DB press

8x13

8x14

8x14

EZ curls

8x22.5

6x25

5x25 (slightly too much weight to get last few reps, gonna add just 1kg next week)

Ordered myself a tub if lean-r's, gonna give them a whirl and up the cardio as I've only lost about 2lb in 2 weeks although im definately looking harder in places.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

All sounds good mate! Its still progress in the right direction! 

I've noticed same thing with me, I've been slowly upping the starting weight so you are closer to your finishing target weight! believe me, Its makes it easier!

I'd of gone 50 - 55 - 60 OR even betther imo, try to get ten reps of the 55's times 3.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I started with the 45's as I missed a week out, thought I'd ease myself back in. Think I'll do 50,55,55 next week unless I have a spotter!

I love the feeling of hardly being able to lift my 8 month old baby for some strange reason haha


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Well mate, i wrote something about the way I've been pushing towards heavier weights in 2nd to last entry in my journal..Its something that seemed logically to me but waiting for someone to confirm if its at all effective.

I train alone to and for bench i just use DB you can just drop them on the floor without fear of crushing your self


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually train alone also, in my garage. I do DB press aswell but bench seems to hit the spot more?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My starting pic (feeling brave) any abuse/tips welcome haha.

Obviously I'm trying to lose the belly fat and grow lean muscle at the same time...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it that bad that nobody had a comment to make? Haha

Put on some muscle first or diet down and get rid of those love handles?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, i'm here, i'm here!!

With the right training and a strict diet I do truly believe it's possible to do both you know.

What's your diet looking like without scrolling back through your journal?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dorsey diet is

7am - shake (100ml LEW, scoop whey, frozen berries, milk) + 1 slice wholemeal toast

10am - Pro6 shake

1pm - chicken / tuna salad

4pm - nuts / fruit

8pm - healthy dinner (steak/chicken with veg and rice or tuna jacket)

10pm pro6 shake

2 Kr-evolution tabs before workout on training days followed by shake afterwards.

I dont have a treadmill fleg, train in my garage. I enjoy running, can i not go for a light jog every morning? Once im in a routine I will stick to it even in this weather so 6am run is fine for me!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Light jog will be fine, even a good old brisk walk will do. I cant really comment though as i've done zilch cardio in 11 months now!!

Are you taking milk with your shakes? If so, switch to water. I'd also drop the rice/pots from 8pm and which to extra green veg for a couple of months.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Only milk in the morning shake, others are with water.

No carbs at all at 8pm? just meat and veg? Or drop the amount?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Drop them completely mate, you'll get all you need by upping the veg for the time being. Not nice I know but i'm 6 weeks in and it's paying off.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sheesh, ok will give it a go!

Anything to lose the handles ! 

Also with the Kr-evolution caps, are they a daily suppliment or just pre / post workout?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

BJ1938 said:


> Sheesh, ok will give it a go!
> 
> Anything to lose the handles !
> 
> Also with the Kr-evolution caps, are they a daily suppliment or just pre / post workout?


Daily supplement recommend 4 caps a day,it's a good addition to take IMO


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

As above but I only do 2 on non-training days then 2 pre-WO and B&R post.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

And there was me thinking a tub would last 6 months !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back and shoulders today...

Deadlifts

10x52

10x62

10x67

My first ever proper deads session, they are hard work! The bottom of my back aches already, is that because I'm doin it right or wrong? Not hurt just ache...

Lat pulldowns

8x40

8x50

7x50

Shrugs

10x50

10x55

10x55

Side raises (with traps pushed forward) no idea what these are called?

10x8.5

10x8.5

8x8.5

Military press

8x25

8x27.5

5x30 (ouch)

50 sit ups


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

my lower back aches for about three days and feels less boney i didnt no there is meant to be muscle there haha (after about 6 month)

makes me realise how much time i wasted

if i was you i'd start at the middle weight next and up the max allot so you cannoy do ten but eight and time after aim to do ten where u failed.

then repeat its got me frkm your weight to 105 in six month. im sure cal could give better advice lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just wait for tomorrow's ache mate!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

aches are lame when u feel like you girlfriend on the rag!

dont touch mee ouchhh! haha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Does cal know about deads?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha no, don't think he's ever tried them mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What do you deadlift mate? I reckon I could easily start on 65 next week and chuck 5kg on each set. Just didn't know what to start on today as it was my deadlift virginity!!

Hard to do squats on my garage, can't get any decent weight up to my neck, would holding db's be as effective?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Banana as in hunchback or arched inwards? Not having done them before my train of thought was keep it as straight as possible (arched inwards if anything) and power up with legs? Is this correct?

I watched a few bids on YouTube and felt like I replicated them? No straps fleg only gloves and the skin on my hands still hurt. Probably from being an office boy and washing up at home every night haha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Arch inward as you put it is what you're looking for. Check Cal's recent deads-form thread out for exact detail. Everything Fleg says is spot on though.

Personally did them off the floor with oly for about 3 months, prob got up to about 100-110, would have to check. Dropped them out for the next 3 in favour of cleans but back at them now for last month or so. Up to 130+ ish at present but using trap-bar with raised handles so 'cheating' a bit but it suits me, oly form wasn't up to scratch in my opinion as flexibility is poor.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ps drop the gloves too. Invest in some chalk if needs must dude.


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

regarding diet mate you dont seem to be having a 'proper' meal till 1pm. others may say this is fine but for me personaly i would advise against it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Why drop the gloves? They don't aid my grip or anything? Just feel like it's not hurting my palms as much (yes I'm a wuss).


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I know I dot have a proper meal but can't sand eggs, do I really nee to be eating chicken / tuna etc at 7am? I thought having almost 50g of protein in a breakfast shake would be ok?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Incline db press

8x13

8x15

10x15

Bench press (now with solid bar)

8x46

8x48

8x50

Db flys

8x8.5

8x10

8x10

Ez curls

8x30

8x25

15x20

Forearm curls?? (using leg extension)

10x23

10x23

10x23

Alternate db curls (standing)

8x15

10x12.5

12x10


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> I know I dot have a proper meal but can't sand eggs, do I really nee to be eating chicken / tuna etc at 7am? I thought having almost 50g of protein in a breakfast shake would be ok?


Mate, if that all you have? the shake is fine. You also need more kcals if in a hurry stick some oats in the shake about a inch worth, if got time have cereal, oats or something to bulk up the diet mate!

Just a shake is more of a cutting diet then a building up diet.



BJ1938 said:


> Why drop the gloves? They don't aid my grip or anything? Just feel like it's not hurting my palms as much (yes I'm a wuss).


Gloves and straps DO help your grip mate that is why they are not used in the Olympics it will in turn weaken your grip and when you get to heavyer weight you'll not be able to lift with out the gloves.

I've get the soreness on my hands two its actually from your hands being sweaty and slipping on the bar causing friction.. Dorsey told me to get some liquid chalk, I've not tested this but i am going to give it a go!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I am sort of on a cutting diet, need to lose the belly fat so eating the least amount of fats/carbs as possible...

Anyway, this mornings workout was...

Incline db press

8x15

6x15

16x8

Bench (struggling for some reason)??

8x48

8x48

20x20

Db flys

8x7.5

8x8.5

10x8.5

Ez curls

8x30

8x20

20x12.5

Forearm curls

10x23

10x23

20x18

Bicep curls (each arm)

8x15

8x12.5

10x10

Ez curl 21s

21x10

All rests are time it takes for me to add weights to bars...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You dropped the evenings carbs and replaced with veg yet bud?

Defo give the liquid chalk a run, cheap as chips and lasts for a good while.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Eeeeeerm, the veg instead of carbs is pencilled in for the new year... Along with 6am jogging in the rain


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, why not do both at the same time and REALLY enjoy yourself!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Squeezed in a back and shoulders season this morning before spending the next week at the in laws with no gym...

Tried a couple lean-r's before workout, felt like I had more energy but got damn hot after my run...

Deads

8x52

8x70

8x75 

Lat raises

8x8.5

8x8.5

10x8.5

Military press (no rest in between sets)

8x30

8x20

10x10

Lat pulldowns

8x40

8x40

8x40

Followed by a 2mile jog along the beach


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice going! New PB on deads?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep although I could do quite a bit more, but as it's my 2nd ever deads workout I'm still working out my maximums, gonna go 60, 70, 80 next time. Back aches like fcuk already from this morning!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

After 6months of being a member and coming out of my shell on this board in the last few months, I have another newbie question / advice post...

I have a tub of lean-r, kr-evolution and pro6, could somebody give me a hint of what to take daily (baring in mind I can't afford to buy this every month).

I use the pro6 for my 10:30am meal, 2 lean-r's when I wake up before cardio (as i need to lose a stone in weight before my wedding in july)and the kr-evolution pre workout...

Is this bad/good/right/wrong?

Opinions, hints welcome


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you afford to replace the 10.30am meal with 'real' food and switch the Pro-6 to before bed?

Apart from that, all's good.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I could do, don't really get a 10:30 break though so it would have to be quick. I like the shake because it takes 1minute of my bosses time...


----------



## The Brewer (Sep 26, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> I know I dot have a proper meal but can't sand eggs, do I really nee to be eating chicken / tuna etc at 7am? I thought having almost 50g of protein in a breakfast shake would be ok?


i know what your saying regarding chicken tuna eggs in the morn, sometimes i have a protein porridge, milk, 2x scoops of oats, 2 x scoops of protein powder and a spoonfull of peanut butter, i think that would be better than a shake alone.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back and shoulders

Deads

8x42 (warmup)

8x75

8x80

Lat raises

8x8.5

8x10

8x10

Db shrugs

8x25 (each arm) x3

Db pullover

8x15x3

Military press

8x35

8x25

10x15


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Followed by 20minutes as fast as I could on the stepper


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Went to boxing fit tonight... Omg I have never ached so much during a workout... 10 left jabs have never hurt so much after a circuit of punches, pressups and lunges!

Throwing a left jab I actually felt like a 10 year old girl throwing a ball with her wrong hand! I'm gonna hurt in the morning!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest and Bi's

Bench

8x32

8x40

8x55

Incline bench

8x30

8x30

6x30

DB kickbacks?

8x10

8x15

8x15

DB press

8x12.5

8x15

8x15

DB flys

8x9

8x10

6x10

Ez curls

21x25

10x30


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to go boxafit twice a week. Saying a loved it would be wrong I suppose but I do get a weird kick out of things like that. Oh the burpees....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean mate, I dread going but the amount of effort you need to put in and the ache when you get home feels just as good as a session on the weights!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

View attachment 2845


Little update picture of my back, starting to get a bit thicker up top... Just need to lose the love handles now (Neil R) is on the case


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Started on the Neil R regime as of today, new diet and new training plan

Back/shoulders/tris

Deads

50x8 wu

70x8

90x8

100x4 PB 

Straight arm pushdown

8x15

8x15

6x15

Behind head pulldowns

8x40

8x40

6x40

Military press

6x40

6x30

6x20

10x10

Lying tricep extensions

8x15

8x20

6x20

Lay pulldowns

8x30

4x40 (literally ran out if gas)

3mile light jog along the beach


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Missed this yesterday dude, congrats on the PB. Make sure form stays solid though.

So, you gonna give us a few snippets of Neil's action plan?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tweaked the diet about mainly, keeping it as much the same as I have been doing (as its worked so far to an extent).

Added in 2 extra shakes, got me onto reflex one stop for after workout, some lean-r's added in and no carbs after lunchtime.

My roast dinner last night minus the spuds was, erm, different... Gotta be done though!

Also, put some new exercises into my routines and added 30mins of cardio EVERY day im not lifting weights! So far so good (day 2) haha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, keep it up mate. As for the no carbs with dinner, it is a pain but I really think you'll see good results from it. Just load the plate up with veg and enjoy!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

We had a 500g chicken joint last night, blagged myself into getting 2/3's of it to make up for the lack of spuds... oh and a mountain of veg! 

50g of brown rice and 250g minced beef for lunch, how exciting.... NOT !


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Mate, I haven't even got the rice!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bench

8x40 wu

8x60

6x65

Db flys

8x10

8x11

6x12

Flat db press

8x15

6x17.5

5x17.5

Close grip pulldowns

8x50

8x60

6x60

Ez curls

8x30

8x32.5

6x32.5

Forearm curls

10x20

8x25

6x30

Followed by 1mile run as fast as I could, stopping twice to walk for a minute.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Little update as its been 1 week since I started with Neil's advice and diet plan.

Ive gone from 13.8 to 13.3 whilst lifting twice a week, so hopefully putting on some muscle at the same time!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't do anything last week had man flu an felt like s**t but further day back today...

Deads

8x70

8x90

6x110 (PB)

Straight arm pushdowns

8x20

8x20

8x20

Behind neck pulldowns

8x40

8x40

8x40

Military press

8x30

8x20

12x10

Had to stop my workout at this point due to a throbbing headache in my left temple. Came on almost instantly after my last set of deads, did I do something wrong or just push too hard?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done on the PB. I sometime get a headache after deads. Iv had it where iv gone straight home afterwards cos its that bad.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm lying in bed now in the dark til it goes... nothing to worry about then and should surpass?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally gone totally 2 hours later...

So what brought it on then? Bad breathing or is it just something some people have to deal with?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I first put mine down to dehydration but it's not, think its just the stress you put the body under.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Ive had headaches for last two days started around four hours after lifting.. migjt not be conneted though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

call me again dude..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bench

8x55

6x55

10x30 (no spotter so dropped weight for reps)

DB flys

8x10

8x11

6x11

DB press (toney freeman style)

5,4,3,2,1 x 10

5,4,3,2,1 x 10

5,4,3 x 10

Couldn't even hold db's up in last set, love this way of training got a real pump!

Laying tricep extensions

8x25

6x30

4x30

EZ curls

8x30

8x30

12x20

Absolutely pumped after that, no time for 5-a-side footy for my 30mins cardio


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just bought a 2.6kg joint of rump for £18, got 9 fat steaks out of it!

Chicken is off the menu for dinner this week!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deads

8x70

6x100

4x112

2x120 (PB)

Db shrugs

8x25 (each db) x3

DB shoulder press (tut)

5,4,3,2,1 x 8.5

5,4,3 x 8.5

5,4,3 x 8.5

Laying lat extensions (overhead)??

8x20

8x17.5

10x17.5

Behind neck pulldowns

8x40

8x40

Lat pulldowns

8x40

8x40

Followed by a 1.5 mile jog in 12 minutes.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on the PB dude. Are deads your strong point then? You seem to be ahead there compared to other areas.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Erm don't really know? I've not been doing them long just adding weight to see what my limit is, think I found it tonight had wobbly legs pulling the 2nd lift!

What would you say my weights were low on (in comparison)?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just got a new tub of pro-6 in the post, accidentally ordered vanilla instead of banana and wow... Tastes just like ice-cream!

Oh and a free liquid fury which I'm gonna yet out tomorrow? Is it gonna keep me awake if I take at 7ish or is it nothing like the other pre workout Stims?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

there's no stimulants in it mate!

Its a pump product only!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

So what advantage does that give if your not competing? No extra energy at all? Just bulging veins?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Read the paragraph on the side of the bottle above the nutritional breakdown - cant be arsed to type it all out!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just started a cytomel (T3) cycle, ive had them in my draw at work for months but after advice on here been waiting until diet was in check. Now ive got to that stage where i beleive it is and the weight is starting to shift i thought id give it a little boost.

Im only goning to run a light course first of all to see how it goes.

Days 1-4 25mcg

Days 5-22 50mcg

Days 23-27 25mcg

Days 28-32 12.5mcg

Might go to 75mcg for a few days in the middle if all goes well?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Quick question...

Should I still keep taking my lean-r at 6:30am or wait til I'm off the t3's then start them again?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bench

8x55

8x60

6x65

DB press (tut)

5,4,3,2,1x10

5,4,3,2,1x10

5,4,3,2,1x10

DB flys

8x11

8x12

6x12

Laying tricep extensions

8x20

8x25

4x30

EZ curl 21s

14x30

7x20

EZ curls

14x20


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Day 3 of the T3s, upped it to 50mcgs as I've not had any sides just to find my comfortable dose. Lost 3lb already so looking good!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Joined a gym this morning, my garage has it's limitations and it's only £20 per month!

Trap bar deads

8x40

8x80

6x100 (found this harder than straight bar for my first time)

DB shoulder press

10x12

10x14

9x16

Laying lat extensions

10x20

10x22

10x24

Lat raises

10x10

8x12

8x13

DB shrugs

10x25

10x30

10x34

Shoulder press machine

8x35

8x40

6x40

20miniutes cross trainer, 1 minute fast, 1 minute slow.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats allot of shoulder exercise i'd of thought 3 max??

and one more back exrtcise as its one of biggest muscle groups just my opinion


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

To be honest mate I was wandering around the gym looking for back machines like a lost sheep. Saw the lat pulldown and pulley rows whilst I was on the cross trainer!

Will know fir next week


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Jumped on the scales this morning and im 12st 13lbs  !

9lbs in total since the new diet plan, 4lbs since taking the Cytomel 6 days ago.

Upped the dose to 75mcgs for 6 days, will then start the taper down, 50/25/12.5 every 6 days.

Gonna get up for work an hour earlier as of next week and hit the gym for some 6am cardio on the way to work !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Jumped on the scales this morning and im 12st 13lbs  !
> 
> 9lbs in total since the new diet plan, 4lbs since taking the Cytomel 6 days ago.
> 
> ...


Good work mate what's your aim?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers mate, I want to drop down to 12.5 ish, get rid of the love handles. Then start firming it all up and packing on some size !

Been advised of a winny / dbol cycle by a mate when i'm at my target weight, just about to have a proper read up on them as i've only got a rough idea of how they work...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I am by no means going to jump straight in with the AAS's, the guy I got the cytomel off just mentioned it.

Like you say, there's plenty of natty muscle to get my hands on first !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Cheers mate, I want to drop down to 12.5 ish, get rid of the love handles. Then start firming it all up and packing on some size !
> 
> Been advised of a winny / dbol cycle by a mate when i'm at my target weight, just about to have a proper read up on them as i've only got a rough idea of how they work...


Ye sounds good although as fleg says don't start aas straight away get some natural size on you first


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Morning session today as had half day from work...

Incline DB press

10x16

10x18

10x20

6x20

Incline DB flys

10x11

8x12

8x13

6x14

EZ curls supersetted with DB preacher curls

6x35

8x30

8x30

DB preacher curls (no rest between sets)

10x11

8x10

20x8

Dips (assisted)

8x15kg

8x20kg

10x25kg

20minute incline jog


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheat night today... Was about to go togym and got the dreaded text... Coming round to watch footy?

Medium Domino's and 8 pints of cider later...

Uh oh


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

There lies ur problem LOL I've got a crate of Carlsberg sat at home but I'm not even gna open it!! I'm gna b strong!! U best get ur self to the gym and beast it out LOL


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Going straight after work tonight for extra cardio, stupid mates tempting me with pizza and football!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL I would find it hard to resist a Dominos too bud!! Till I found out somewhere how bad pizza was!! :S


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I know bud, couldnt resist though after weeks of being good !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Db shoulder press

10x16

8x18

6x20

6x20

Rotar cuff

Wide grip plate shrugs

10x15 (each arm)

10x15

8x15

Lat raises

8x10

8x10

8x10

Supersetted with seated side raises

8x8

8x10

6x10

Deads

10x60

8x90

6x110

6x110

20 mins boxing padwork / sparring


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Incline db press (oly bar was busy all night)

8x18

8x20

6x22

10x16

Incline db flys

10x12

10x13

8x14

6x15

Chest press machine

8x40

6x40

5x40

Ez curls

10x30

8x35

7x35

Supersetted db preacher curls

10x13

10x14

9x15

Dips (assisted)

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

20minute run level 10, 10minute full incline walk level 6.

Bag packed for 6am cardio session before work tomorrow... I will beat cal!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

The 5:45 alarm clock was easy, got to the gym at 6:15 for 30mins x-trainer... 1 min fast 1 min slow, chucked in some ab work at the end and still got to work early!

My new non training day regime methinks!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest and arms tonight, had a double scoop of liquid fury as I had a new vest to wear in the gym... Needed the pump to fit in 

Bench

6x60 (struggled)

8x50

8x50

6x50

Db flys

8x14

8x15

6x16

Incline bench

8x35

8x35

6x35

Ez curls then db preacher curls

10x35 - 10x12

8x35 - 8x12

8x35 10x11

Db press

8x20

8x18

10x16

Tricep pushdown

12x28

10x28

8x28

8x20

20x14

20minute hiit cross trainer, followed by 8 minute sunbed (I feel like frankie)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh dear, you haven't succumbed to vests already have you Ben??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I must admit I searched "wifebeater" on eBay and they were a bit revealing... Settled for a lesser version but still ended up staring at my bulging veins in eery mirror in the gym... Damn you liquid fury!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Squats

10x60

10x70

8x80

8x70

Leg press

10x40

10x70

10x110

10x130

20x70

Hamstring curl

10x30

10x40

10x50

Leg extension (slow negative)

10x57

10x63

10x63

10x70

9x77

Ab work, 20minute full incline.

Absolutely ruined, jelly legs!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Well yesterday morning was my first "proper" leg workout... (Havnt been a member of the gym for long and didnt have the facilities at home in the garage)

Just a quick question... Should i still be walking like i have sh*t myself a day and a half later?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If you haven't trained legs for a while then yes


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Cal and I did LOADS of bodyweight squats once and it took me ages before I could walk normally again. Must have been about 3 or 4 days lol, so hang in there :biggrin1:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

I did one set of 250 with him once, it took me a week to recover, could have cried everytime i had to go up or down stairs


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

My legs normally take four days to recover day three normally feels like my knee is giving way but its from the quad area lols


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the feeling with the rest of the body, but this is just silly !

Guess football wednesday night is out of the question then...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am workout before work...

Lat pulldowns

10x35

10x49

8x56

6x63

Straight arm pushdowns

10x21

10x21

8x28

Deads

10x60

8x90

4x110 struggled with grip (I miss my gloves  )

8x90

Db shoulder press

10x16

10x18

8x22

Laying lat extension

6x26

6x24

8x18

Lat raises supersetted with seated lat raises

10x10 - 10x6

10x10 - 10x8

10x10 - 8x8

Db shrugs

10x24

10x26

10x30

No cardio today as my legs are still ruined from Sunday morning!!


----------



## Old man in china (Feb 7, 2012)

BJ? are those sets in pounds or KG?

Sorry to ask but where I am some are in pounds and other weights in KG so get's confusing reading here sometimes. :0)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Kilogram's mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Steak for dinner tonight... Can't wait fir dessert!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> 6am workout before work...
> 
> Lat pulldowns
> 
> ...


You using chalk mate or braving it bare-back style??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm bare back fella, if I managed to get near the mrs I'm sure it would cut her!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

From yesterday afternoon...

Bench

10x30

8x60

4x70 (pb)

6x60

6x50

Db flys

10x14

10x15

10x16

Incline Db press

8x20

8x18

8x16

Ez curls supersetted with db preachers

10x35 - 10x10

10x35 - 10x11

10x35 - 8x12

Tricep pushdown

10x28x3

Only had 10 mins to get some cardio in, running machine 50% incline at speed 9. Had a good sweat in in 10mins!!

Tattoo session at 11 today, 4 hours of pain


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on the PB mate, poundages ticking up nicely.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Well done mate, plenty of volume. I can say that now iv cut down lol.

What tattoo now? Get a picture up. Im in for more on my sleeve today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Yeah, well done on PB's :thumb


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers guys!

black and grey religious sleeve Dave. Starting with the top of my arm today... Big angel in the clouds sorta thing will put pics up tonight


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I need to get more done to my sleeve too!! Got a bit of cover up to do too!! Will smash the whole ar when im back from Canada!! The extra money from that should pay for it!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh they arnt cheap, got a grand put by for mine...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Trained abit with a guy last night with full black and grey relegious sleeve funnily enough.

My mates just had a full sleeve black and grey. Set him back about £1200 I think.

My colour sleeves gonna blow about £1500 by the time it's done then there's my chest which I'm contemplating going on too. £80 an hour it's an expensive hobby lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

I think it depends what the tattoo is and how its placed. full sleeves can give the arm a smoother slimmer look, a band celtic or tribal around the bicep or leg will emphasise the size, a band around the bicep makes it look bigger for some reason.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Forgot how much this hurts


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd agree with Chris depends a lot in the tattoo and the body it's on.

I think they can hide some shadow or detail giving a smoother look, but can also emphasise size and muscle bellies etc.

Oh and man up BJ, it ain't that bad lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

3.5 hours down, 12+ to go!!! didn't have time to finish the shading in the wings...

Redness is still my blood and will turn to shading, pretty happy with it


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good mate it will be great to see when the bloods gone down and the grey comes out.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Why are u only "pretty happy" with it??? :S


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

More than happy smudge, figure if speech


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Of*... stoooooopid bloody phone!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

nice bud good work how many sitting for that bud


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

That was 3.5 hours meeky, he reckons 12+ to do the whole arm!

Cheers greg


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao sorry fleg this Greg thing seems to be sticking


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Who is fleg?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I love old gregg that's one of the weirdest yet funniest program's I've ever watched the boosh


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[email protected] happy with it.. you gotta love english understatement..

so are you all set to kick ass in the t bullet challenge then BJ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not actually hitting the bullets, I'm battling M for the au natural title (still not sure if that's wise though) !


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Not actually hitting the bullets, I'm battling M for the au natural title (still not sure if that's wise though)
> 
> Bring it on!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

New routine set up yesterday as im a gym member now and have a lot more equipment to use (obviously). Starting a push / pull routine.

3 day split... Back/rear delts/bi's... Chest/Delts/Tri's... Legs/Abs.

Back, rear delts and Bi's this morning but left my phone in the car (problem of having a turnstile to get into the un-manned gym) so made it up a little...

Deads

10x70

8x90

6x100

4x110

T bar row

10x30

10x40

8x40

Bent over DB flys

10x8

10x8

10x8

Front DB raises

10x8

10x10

10x10

Concentration curls

10x13

10x14

10x14

EZ curls

10x35

10x35

8x35

High cable DB curls

10x20

10x30

8x30


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Aren't front raises a front delt exercise?

Also, no direct trap work in your splits?

I'm not a fan of that work out tbh (know you was making it up as you go) 7 sets on back 9 on bi's???

Don't mean to sound harsh.

What's the full routine like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - excuse my typo's


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Like I said mate I left my phone in the car with the routine written down on it, i did 3 sets of wide grip plate shrugs aswell. Just remembered now you mention traps!

Here's the plan...

*Back, Rear Delts & Bi*

Chins - As many sets as it takes to get 50 reps

Bent Rows - 4 sets 8-12

Deadlift - 5 sets, 10, 8, 6, 5, 3

Low Pulley Rows - 3-4 sets 8-12

Bent DB Flyes - 3-4 sets 8-12

Concentration Curl - 3 x 8-12

Barbell Curl - 3 x 8-12

High Cable Dbl Bicep curl - 3 x 8-12

*Chest, Delts & tri's*

Incl DB Fly - 4 x 8-12

Pec Deck - 4 x 8-12

Incl DB bench - 3-4 x 8-12

Flat Bench Press - 3-4 x 8-12

DB Laterals - 3 x 10-12

Smith Shoulder Press - 4 x 8-12

DB Front raise - 3 x 8-12

Rope Pressdowns - 3 x 10-12

Dips - 3 x fail (Bodyweight)

Lying EZ Bar French Press

*Legs & Abs*

Leg Extension - 3-4 x 10-15

Squats - 5 sets 15, 12 ,10 , 8, 6

Hack Squat - 3-4 x 10-12

Lying Leg Curl - 4 x 10-15

Stiff leg Deadlift - 3-4 x 10-12

Seat Calf Raise - 3 x 10-15

Stand Calf Raise - 3 x 10-15

Lying Leg Raise - 3 x 20

Crunches - 3 x 20


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is that in order of how you will do it? If so i would do compounds first bud. Bench press, squats, deads, etc


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I did ask Neil that whenhe sent it over... Just doing as im told, see how I get on with it!

Dont think ill be needing any cardio after weights days anymore !!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, you're gonna be smashed young man!! I'd say he's put the isolations like leg ext and fly's in first as a pre-exhaust and to warm the joints up properly. I do leg ext before squats too and I quite like it tbh.

Is that a new pic mate?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would imagine Neil knows hell of a lot more than me so I won't argue lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

That was my thinking aswell Dorsey, I think my flat bench weight may drop for a few weeks after doing it 4th on chest day. Its usually first thing i do !

Yes, that was my update of back pic i sent to Neil, diet staying the same as it was as it seems to be working... Gonna put double the effort in this "period" then by May i might be allowed some carbs??


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good man. Look's like it's taking shape compared to last pic, can see signs of definition. You pleased with your progress?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh definately mate, the love handles are slowly going... bit of blubber to get rid of at the front still, but im loving my 6am cardio now on non weight days so hopefully it will be dissapearing !


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Fair play for your dedication to the cardio. I struggle because of family etc so it'll always be an issue for me. While i'll be able to do some here & there i'm counting on diet & lifting to keep my bf in check.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

The mrs only works mondays and tuesdays so as long as im home to get the kids up at 7am on those days im alright. Every other day I wake up dreaming of the X-trainer 

And learnt a valuable lesson of not having a leg day 2 days before my 5-a-side football last week. So leg day is now straight after football on a wednesday night, give them a week to recover


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just booked another 2 hour tattoo for next thursday, think im addicted to the pain now!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Incline db flys

10x13

10x14

10x16

10x18

Pec deck (each arm)

10x20

10x20

8x20

Db press

10x20

10x20

8x22

Bench

10x50

10x40

10x40

CheSt ruined by this point...

Lat raises

12x8

10x8

10x8

10x10

Smith military press

8x30

8x40

6x45

6x30

Db front raises

10x8

10x10

10x11

10x12

Rope pushdowns

10x30

10x35

10x40

Dips

4x5 (-10kg)

10minute full incline, 10min jog


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's almost meeky volume bud lol.

It reminds me of one of my old workouts from a few years ago


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Was thinking what's a lot! No wonder your chest is smoked! Plenty on delts too.

I'm a great believer in cutting volume (now) I used to train about 15 sets on chest, dropped to about 10 and I grew better iv now dropped it even more in the hope of keeping gains going. All Cal inspired lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I thought that when Neil gave it to me, I'll see how I get on, may drop pec deck as I had nothing to give on bench... Last week I hit 70kg now I struggled with 50!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Your pre exhausting. I'm sure Neil know what his doing maybe just question the volume? Dorseys routine is/was like that and his doing well...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've dropped vol back a bit i'd say. Legs is 6 exercises (1 is a pre-ex & 2 are supersetted isolations), back/bi is 6 but i'm thinking of dropping 1 and chest/shoulders/tri is down to 5 at mo.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Leg extensions

10x49

10x63

10x70

10x77

Squats

15x20

12x60

10x70

8x80

4x90

Leg press

12x90

10x110

6x130

Hamstring curls

12x40

10x50

9x55

Seated calf raise

20x50

15x70

12x90

10x110

Sit ups

2x50

Crunches

3x20

No cardio this morning, struggling to stand let alone run!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

can i just say unless youre hitting big weights i`d be wary of pre exhausting..



> 12x60
> 
> 10x70
> 
> ...


looks to me as if youre just adding weight plates and altering the amount of reps bud, thats not really pyramiding..

i may be looking at what youre doing wrong tho.. :cool

better off just nailing 3x8 or 3x10 for 70 or 80..

i simply wouldnt do a 4 rep set unless it was the culmination of a long cycle and was on 4x4x4 or sommat.. (starting probly from 3x10)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

The 4 was meant to be 6 but my legs failed on me...

So it's more beneficial to add the weight weekly rather than try to up it for that day but in less sets?

I don't really know what I'm doing, I just lift stuff til I can't lift anymore and move on? So many different opinions...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> So it's more beneficial to add the weight weekly rather than try to up it for that day but in less sets?


yes.

youre not pyramiding weights at all.

adding 10kg and trying to see what you get is the biggest mistake i used to make.

reread my beginners thread and understand how and why i make weight increases bud.

tbh theres no excuse for lifting and not knowing what youre doing.. when all you gotta do is ask 

try my way and you may find, you then have many options with what you "hear" and they will start to work cos youre making educated choices.( soz thats sounds really unwieldy lol)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I have all my max weights on my iphone on the notes app

Means there's no guess work involved!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I do the same Yanny. Log my workout in notes so can copy and paste to here an easy to check last weeks weights for reference.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Wrong blog Dave?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Here meaning MC not your blog BJ lol. Although I can post my workouts here too if you want?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry Dave my phone didnt register yannys post...

To be honest yanny. I know my max weights from the gym hero app I have. It's just different when you put other exercises before certain other exercises...

Neil has done wonders for my diet so trusting his training regime also, I'm only a week into it so will try and use that and cal's advice.

For example squats, rather than dropping reps for increased weights should I do less warm up sets and maybe start 10kg below my max and then just do 12 and up weights to max then do 10, 8, stop?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Gym was heaving tonight so done set I could on back.

Deads

10x60

10x80

8x100

6x110

Wide grip lat pulldown

10x42

10x49

10x56

10x63

Close grip lat pulldown

10x56

10x63

10x63

T bar row

10x40

10x50

10x60

Straight arm pushdown

10x40

10x45

10x45

Seated Row machine

10x42

10x49

10x56

Ab work


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Missed bi's last night so chucked a few sets in before today's cardio...

Ez curls

10x35 x3

Db preacher curls

10x10

10x11

10x12

Cable curls

10x30

10x35

8x40

30 mins cycle level 12.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tattoo appointment at 3 today so got my workout in before my arm is covered in clingfilm...

Incline DB flys

10x14

10x15

10x16

Incline DB press

8x20

8x16

10x14

Bench

10x30

8x50

6x50

Lat raises

12x8

12x10

10x10

Smith military press

10x30

8x40

6x40

DB front raise

12x10

12x11

12x12

Rope pushdown

12x30

12x40

12x45

Dips (-10kg)

3x10

No time for cardio today, was late for work. Will take the boys for a bike ride down the beach tonight !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

5 hours down, 10 to go... Shoulder blade was a killer!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Taking shape dude. Always like the look of the shading ones when the blood's still showing through.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice mate you going round on the inside too?

I done some in the inside two weeks ago. inside of the bicep and toward the tricep pinches a little lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh I got her indoors name on the inside just gonna cloud around it, worst bit was shoulder blade by a mile then the armpit, didn't know we're to laugh or cry!

Really Dorsey? I hate it when it's all red and bloody...


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I wont be doing my back and shoulder blade for a while yet. Still got another 5 or so hours to finish the inside of my arm. Then back up to work over my shoulder and onto my back a bit. Then ill decide if im going to go onto my chest. Ill try get some decent pics in my blog.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

[video=youtube;zM91TTVdY7I]


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulder wasn't even any line work thank god just shaded which was bad enough!!! Keep me poste with pics Dave, I'm not doing anymore til may!

Cal loving the form, I'd be happy if mine was half that good when I film it... What weight was that?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's my tattooist pics mate, get a better view of it... Whole arm to be done eventually!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

From this morning...

Leg extension

10x56

10x70

10x77

Squats

10x60

10x80

9x80

8x80

Leg press

10x80

10x120

8x140

Hamstring curl

10x40

10x50

10x55

Standing calf raise

15x34

15x70

15x106

15x115

Trap bar shrugs

12x60

12x90

12x90

Crunches

40,30,30

15 minutes X trainer, 1minute fast, 1 minute slow...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Had to rush the wife to hospital tonight with stomach pains... Too many nurofen they think after having her tonsils out!

But back on topic whilst I was waiting 5 hours to be seen!!!! I bought muscle and fitness magazine to keep my sanity... not a bad read but every page is a supplement advert, noticed an offer on flex magazine on 1 of te pages, anyone subscribed to it? Is it worth the £4 a month or just full of crap?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Im subscribed to Flex, on my second year. Missus bought it for me as a valentines day present.

I find it a good read also heard that Beef is a good magazine and full of English content and PScarb writes for it 

Hope the wife's alright mate.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Is it only 4 quid a month ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

£5 for 5 issues on the advert i saw on this other magazine... Then down by the barcode i saw it said £4. Dont know if you get charged for delivery?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

http://www.magazine.co.uk/magazines/Flex?infinity=gaw~JMALF%2BSPART%2BMagazines%20F~JMALF%2BSPCFC%2BFlex~7664630924~flex%20magazine%20subscription~e&gclid=CNaVrsuamK8CFcYntAod2Ro40g



I got the free training DVD's too, not that iv even opened them....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you have to pay it off all in one go or can you stretch out the payments monthly


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Think you pay it up front but it's a fair discount too save.

They do a good free gift now and again, can get a graspri nutrition t shirt, shaker and a couple of samples. Only comes up now and again and only valid for a month.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok mate it's only 17 quid anyway


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just ordered my subscription


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the only good thing about flex is that stuart mc robert writes a column in it (brawn)

other than that its a comic paid for by advertising and has lots of big men in lycra pants "spotting" theyre partners in pics.

tbh all the mags whore the supps but there are better ones out there..

never read beef tbh but i do know its the muscleworshippers choice lol..


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I sort of agree Cal, your hardly going to be copying all the pro's training routines with their AM PM splits etc but I find it interesting.

The hard gainers and super 7 articals thts been in it lately are good and Ernie Taylor's column. They promote abbreviated training and plenty of rest which applies to most. You just have to pick out the relative information from the above and Phil heaths add 3" to your arms in 6 weeks articals and a like.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Quick Chest and Tri workout before work today...

Bench

10x30

8x60

8x60

8x60

8x30 drop set

Incline DB fly's

10x14

10x16

8x16

Incline DB press

10x16

8x18

7x18

Dips

8x0kg

10x -10kg

10x -10kg

Tricep pushdowns

12x30

12x45

12x50

15 miuntes X-trainer. HIIT


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Sod lifting weights that time of the morning! Good on ya mate.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Havnt trained last 2 days as Mrs not been well so now she is home I had to squeeze it in, got 5-a-side footy tonight, then stag do friday morning... Just trying to squeeze it all in


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> the only good thing about flex is that stuart mc robert writes a column in it (brawn)
> 
> other than that its a comic paid for by advertising and has lots of big men in lycra pants "spotting" theyre partners in pics.
> 
> ...


I agree with cal I'm subscribed to flex but then I cancelled it then they rang me to say I could have 6 months subscription for a fiver but to be honest it's s**t all advertising you get the occasional good article

But beef is the way to go great mag!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Beefs a very gay name


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I used to train early mornings mate it's good stuff full of energy


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Only thing about 6am workout is that I dont have anything to eat before, only my shake (200ml LEW, scoop whey, water) is this going to massivly effect the energy I have for a workout, being less than if I say did it at a "normal time" ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Not too much mate was there carbs in that shake? If no try and add some in and take a long a few bananas with you for that fast release energy


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Only thing about 6am workout is that I dont have anything to eat before, only my shake (200ml LEW, scoop whey, water) is this going to massivly effect the energy I have for a workout, being less than if I say did it at a "normal time" ?


Glycogen levels are lowest first thing in the morning

I would get some carbs in before training mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually have the shake on the way to work drunk in my car, then 50g oats when i get to work...

So If i plan a morning workout its best to get the oats in as my first meal, or just chuck a handful in my shake then still have them when i get to work?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> I usually have the shake on the way to work drunk in my car, then 50g oats when i get to work...
> 
> So If i plan a morning workout its best to get the oats in as my first meal, or just chuck a handful in my shake then still have them when i get to work?


You need about an hour for the carbs to enter your system before training


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

As yanny says an hour to 45 mins before workout for oats bud


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

^^^ I started writing something along the lines of that but not half as direct. Good thing work got in the way lol.

If you eat as food isn't digested, the digestion process will stop as your body diverts energy to training and not digestion so you won't benefit from the food. Andy posted about it in one of his threads a couple of days ago explaining it in much better detail. 

^^^ was aimed at Yanny but J is right too lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

BJ1938 said:


> Havnt trained last 2 days as Mrs not been well so now she is home I had to squeeze it in, got 5-a-side footy tonight, then stag do friday morning... Just trying to squeeze it all in


so you dont usually take a 2 days off between workouts?

and squeezing loads of stuff in doesnt really bode well mate..

prioritise your *rest factor* like you do your trainiing and diet!!!

focus on yor training and weight will go ok the bar easier..

more is not always better bud..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually train, monday, thursday, saturday... missed monday and tuesday due to the mrs being ill, so i squeezed it in today is what i meant...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would go Monday Thursday Sunday, depending on when your soreness is gone and your free from aches.

You would be training every third day this way


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sunday to monday is 1 day though as opposed to saturday to monday being 2?

Or do you mean the following week carry on from the sunday to wednesday, saturday, tuesday?


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

He means carry over in a 2 week cycle, training every 3rd day. I'd love that but allowing the time around over commitments limits me although I'd really like to try it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah me too, i can only go the gym on certain days... I do legs on the weekend anyway so as long as my first 2 splits are 3 days apart it should be fine...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It's not always possible but when it can be done its ideal


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

3 day stag do, starting at 9am weatherspoons tomorrow... If I'm honest I'm petrified, last time my mates had a stag do 8 out of the group got arrested for drunk and disorderly / indecent exposure... Onto of that we are darting off with a 3 legged pub crawl in Brighton ending up in the bulldog bar...

Might not speak to you guys for a few months


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds good I think your going to be pretty Ill this weekend lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Vary arms drinking.... That counts as curls yeah??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I made it back from Brighton (almost in 1 peice)... Managed to bruise all the right side of my ribs, vaguely remember rugby tackling a mate whilst he was having a wee and it hurting after that!

Itching to get in the gym but it hurts to even sleep on it so I might have to skip this week to let it recover! :mmph:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

First time back in the gym since the stag do ruining my ribs so took it easy!

Bench 8x60 (x3)

Db press (twist at top)? 10x14 (x3)

Incline db flys 10x16 (x3)

Cable cross type things 10x20 (x3)

Preacher curl machine 30x8 20x8 10x8 (x3)

Hammer curls 10x13 (x3)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Db press twist at the top? Is that an Arnold press matey?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No idea, my mate I train with does it and he is huge so was following suit. It looked so much better with the 42kg DB's he was using haha


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm guessing it was a chest db press with a twist? Arnold presses are shoulder presses ain't they? But I do know the exercise the mean BJ, you feel any benefit over a normal press?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye they are Dave thinking about it lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not really if im honest, would have preffered to go heavier and concentrate on the actually push rather than trying to work out how to twist?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Right then... Just had my first test enthanate jab, always knew I would do it (being a bit of a sucker for drugs in my younger years and all my mates doing "roids") so thought I may aswell get the helping hand sooner rather than later...

Yes I know I've nowhere near plateaud but I just fancied it, flame away 

Massive nerves planning it and getting everything ready. Just glad the wife was more than happy to do it... She even asked if she could do it every day haha! Didn't hurt at all...

Now just need to decide wether to do it every 5 days (for 320 a week) or once a week (for 250)? Diet is in check, pct ready and nolva on hand!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a few pm's with yanny, thought you guys would give me the usual "need 5 years of training bollocks" haha

Yes, made the wife watch countless YouTube videos after me spending most of my working day googling "first cycle" haha

Not gonna use an AI just to see how I go, got a box of nolva on hand for gyno, if I don't need it mid cycle gonna use it as pct 40/20/20/20.

I've got 10x250 rotexmedica amps German gear, meant to be the nuts but thick (how am I to compare though) 

Plenty more whenever I need though so may do 2 a week as it was so painless, although I'm dreading the PIP as I heard it an be bad from this stuff!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

And yes mate, mrs enjoyed it. Done left glute incase she ****ed it up and I needed to do right next week. Aspirated, no blood, boom... Done in about 30seconds!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I totally agree with prevention being better than curing dude, but my supplier is adamant I'll be ok... I trusted him with sticking what he was selling in me so why wouldn't I with what to run with it. I've read up loads on it and loads if conflicting info so I'll see how I go on my first mild dose, it's always 5mins away if I need anything!

5 weeks is a long wait, wish I got some dbol aswell now haha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I won't be doing any dbol bud 

Just a joke about not wanting to wait a few weeks for results! I'll be patient so I know how my body reacts to each compound!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ideal mate that came out of nowhere lol.

I used pro Chem and that was very thick almost like honey, I had some bad pip off that but not much. How long are you cycling for? As fleg said I would do 250mg twice a week


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been planning it for months but wanted to wait til after stag do and done for my wedding in 12 weeks...

No pain yet but get woken up by my baby at 3am... Went for a wee and felt dizzy and was dripping with sweat Had to stand by the window for a few mins. Is this any major concern or just my body reacting to the extra test moving around, or the reality I've just had a needle in my ass?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Ideal mate that came out of nowhere lol.
> 
> I used pro Chem and that was very thick almost like honey, I had some bad pip off that but not much. How long are you cycling for? As fleg said I would do 250mg twice a week


Just put amps or vile in a dish of hot water I boil a kettle and use that thins it right down!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh, did that frankie.

Boiling tap water for a few mins seemed to do the trick, the mrs didnt have any trouble getting it out or in


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> Just put amps or vile in a dish of hot water I boil a kettle and use that thins it right down!


I'll bare that in mind for my next cycle in a few months!!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> I have been planning it for months but wanted to wait til after stag do and done for my wedding in 12 weeks...
> 
> No pain yet but get woken up by my baby at 3am... Went for a wee and felt dizzy and was dripping with sweat Had to stand by the window for a few mins. Is this any major concern or just my body reacting to the extra test moving around, or the reality I've just had a needle in my ass?


Yes, probably body just reacting to the exogenous test, it will get better through time


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers Yanny, makes me feel better.

Bit of a weird feeling in my stomach today, nothing serious just a nervous feeling. ACtually looking forward to my next jab already


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Cheers Yanny, makes me feel better.
> 
> Bit of a weird feeling in my stomach today, nothing serious just a nervous feeling. ACtually looking forward to my next jab already


Haha, the feeling of excitment will pass eventually and you will just see it as a chore, just like taking a multivitamin, lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't feel like a chore at all with my face burried in a pillow whilst the wife was doing it! 

Also in regards to diet I have recently only been on just under 2000 cals.

Using myfitnesspal app i will be upping them 2500 cals (300g protein, 135g carbs, 50g fats). Will this be sufficent for a decent lean bulk or do i need to up anything any more?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Didn't feel like a chore at all with my face burried in a pillow whilst the wife was doing it!
> 
> Also in regards to diet I have recently only been on just under 2000 cals.
> 
> Using myfitnesspal app i will be upping them 2500 cals (300g protein, 135g carbs, 50g fats). Will this be sufficent for a decent lean bulk or do i need to up anything any more?


Try the increased calories and see what happens, 2-3lbs a week should be the limit, anymore and I think you will be over eating


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I should be seeing this increase as from week 1?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

It takes 2-3 weeks for the test to kick in fully but once you start using, increase calories!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Calories increased for today... diet looks like this (evening may change to steak / fish etc)

7am : Shake (scoop whey, 200ml Liquid egg whites) - 50g Protein, 2g Carbs, 2g Fat (244 cals)

8am : 50g Oats, sprinkle cinnamon - 6g Protein, 30g Carbs, 4g Fat (181 cals)

10:30am: Extreme Pro 6 shake (1 scoop) - 27g Protein, 3g Carbs, 2g Fat (138 cals)

1pm: 200g Turkey mince, 50g basmati rice 1/2 tin tomato's - 43g Protein, 46g Carbs, 17g Fat (508 cals)

4pm: 150g Chicken, 50g wholemeal Pasta, 1/2 tin tomato's - 36g Protein, 27g carbs, 3g fat (304 cals)

Post workout : Reflex one stop - 37g Protein, 15g carbs, 5g fat (253 cals)

8pm - 2 pork chops, baked beans, lettuce - 67g Protein, 32g Carbs, 17g fat (564 cals)

10:30pm - Extreme Pro 6 shake (2 scoops) - 54g Protein, 6g carbs, 4g fat (276 cals)

Total - 303g Protein, 135g carbs, 54g (2468 cals)


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I would lower the protein and increase the carbs if you are lean bulking


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Anywhere in particular? 100g oats for breakfast and maybe some spuds / rice in the evening?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I would say at least 3000 cals for lean bulk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You got your diet up anywhere J ? Be good to see where you get your 4000 cals from ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It's up somewhere in my journal bud I've Changed it a little since then but you get the idea


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 3343
View attachment 3344
View attachment 3345


Example of today's diet so far matey


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Obviously got to have tea yet and late evening meal


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Fcuk me, I'd be one fat fcuker on that amount of food, lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao ive Got a fast metab mate I'm hungry again now lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Jesus mate, where do you put it? Whats the 1280 calorie food at lunchtime?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

400g mince boiled and rinsed

With 250g uncle Bens egg fried rice and dolmio bolognaise sauce


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Your shopping bill must be something else, lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> 400g mince boiled and rinsed
> 
> With 250g uncle Bens egg fried rice and dolmio bolognaise sauce


See the dolmio sauce, I wouldn't dream of eating that even if my calories were too low. Maybe thats why im struggling to hit 3000, am I trying to be too clean or is that a good thing?

Think ill stick with the 2500 and keep an eye on 2-3lb increases per week as yanny said! I could quite easily turn into a fat ****er again


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I've found that once I've lost the fat, I can cheat now and again and get away with it


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That calorie calculation doesn't include the dolmio sauce. I don't normally have I usually make my own with tomato purée and chopped tomatoes with some herbs


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Jordan, you're a walking furnace, lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> When your down to last couple months prep I imagine that cheat meal could alter your ultimate condition though !!


Yes, I agree but once the prep starts, there won't be a single cheat meal, I can assure you of that, lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I wont be having any whilst on this cycle, want to make the most of it. Worst ill eat is probably some tikka chicken and a couple spoons of the wifes biryiani on a friday night!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Jordan, you're a walking furnace, lol


I know mate it winds me up. Worms possibly ? Lmao


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck with the cycle mate. Looking forward to see results.

There's a rough 3250cal diet in my journal somewhere too, all clean. Could be helpful if your upping cals.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers Dave, I'll take a look if I feel my 2500 need upping!

Shoulder press machine

10x20, 10x40, 10x50, 10x10

Smith military press

10x30, 10x40 (x3)

Lat raises

10x10 (x3)

Front raises

10x10, 10x12 (x2)

Db shrugs

15x30, 12x34, 12x38

Trap bar shrugs

20x100

20mins HIIT on X-trainer followed by 8 minutes on the sunbed 

Felt good tonight really focussed, can't wait for the test to kick in!!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

8 mins on sunbed love it BJ


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Cheers Dave, I'll take a look if I feel my 2500 need upping!
> 
> Shoulder press machine
> 
> ...


Just think when that test kicks in I'm sure you manage 12 mins in sunbed


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Just think when that test kicks in I'm sure you manage 12 mins in sunbed


Hahahaha


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Tea tree oil is the nuts

They do a shower gel aswell

Defo keeps the spots away


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Mine started going when I dropped the test down, lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yanny where is this before picture of you by the way? I want to see what 3 years of hard work and lots of gear does


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't like looking at myself 3 years ago, infact I'm embarrassed

Only 2 years of gear


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not proud of the transformation? I can't wait to show off in 10 weeks, 3 years time I'll be posting even more pics than frankie!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Not proud of the transformation? I can't wait to show off in 10 weeks, 3 years time I'll be posting even more pics than frankie!!


I'm proud of the transformation but not proud of how I let myself get into that state!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Not proud of the transformation? I can't wait to show off in 10 weeks, 3 years time I'll be posting even more pics than frankie!!


My boy......


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I'm proud of the transformation but not proud of how I let myself get into that state!


Fair enough mate!

Just worked out my cal's for today. 2280 (265p 150c 65f) and I am stuffed. Maybe I should swap the pro-6 at 10:30 for a mass gainer??


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd add in the cals from carbs Maybe up your oats and rice, sweet pot etc u have with meals. Appetite will increase as you lift more etc. just add them in slowly.

I make you right fleg! Wish I trained them hard from the start as they used to be proportionally big from other sports. Couple of years of neglect that I regret!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Woke up this morning, still no PIP. I have been dreading it as a friend is on Rotexmedica test aswell and his ass has swollen up massively!

The wife done well I think, or am i not out of the woods yet?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You shouldn't have a swollen ass just slightly sore at the injection site maybe a slight lump. I had pip on my last cycle a d you know about a few hours after your injection lol. Just feels like dead ass


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh thats all i've got, slight bruised feeling at injection site! Also I was reading yesterday someone's blog and they were using 1.5" pin for glute. Ive only got 1" are these long enough?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Has it got a green tip I can't remember exactly but I think it was blue to draw and green to shoot. Maybe the wrong way around lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Woke up this morning, still no PIP. I have been dreading it as a friend is on Rotexmedica test aswell and his ass has swollen up massively!
> 
> The wife done well I think, or am i not out of the woods yet?


Pip usually comes straight away mate and can last a week but even if you get it it only like a dull ache it's not the end of the world.

Never had pip in my glutes!

And not that I'm going to say anything but dougie told me once it's illegal for someone else to administer drugs to you unless she's a nurse or doctor.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Has it got a green tip I can't remember exactly but I think it was blue to draw and green to shoot. Maybe the wrong way around lol


Other way round Jordan


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao it's early franki


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao it's early franki


It's ok I know the feeling mate I've got 2 kids here doing my fukcing brain in lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

franki3 said:


> Other way round Jordan


Glad you said that because I (not the mrs)  drew with the 1.5" green and jabbed with the 1" blue...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

A bit off topic here but why do I havethe most potent foul smelling farts you have ever smelt? They usually start popping out around 3pm?

The mrs is blaming my liquid egg whites I drink every morning, would this be the problem or just a contributing factor to my high protein diet?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

High protein diet mate it happens to the best of us lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Really? They are horrendous, even make me gag sometimes!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine did get a bit worse for a few days when I first added egg whites. But they then settled down, well back to normal.

But I must admit mine often stink! Can be funny at times like at work but sometimes they are a bit much lol.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You've got to enjoy it suck it up lmao


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My office has no windows, they are planning on cutting 1 into the wall for me!!!


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe just an extractor fan positioned next to your desk mate lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm like the queen I never pass wind wot wot


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

2nd jab done, still biting the pillow whilst the wife done it even though it doesn't hurt... Can't see me doing it myself anytime soon!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ooooo pillow biter lmao.

Get your pants down, get in that mirror and do it yourself lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha I know dude, just don't wanna wiggle it around too much from nerves and have bad pip! I don't get any it seems from the wife doing it!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye true mate I may try my delts on my next cycle


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I would do quads if I decided to jab myself... Don't fancy glutes in the mirror if I'm honest!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You need to embrace pain, lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lat pulldown

10x42, 10x63,10x70

Deads

10x50, 10x80, 10x100, 10x100, 6x100

Seated row

10x56, 10x63, 10x63

Ez curls

10x35 (x3)

Superset hammer curls

10x10 (x3)

Preacher curl machine (10 seconds between sets)

10x25, 10x25, 10x20, 8x20, 6x20

Filmed my deadlift form just can't seem to upload it?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I thought you was doing partials today lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh yeh, haha next week I will


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> 2nd jab done, still biting the pillow whilst the wife done it even though it doesn't hurt... Can't see me doing it myself anytime soon!


Biting the pillow while the queer one pokes you with something sharp eh Ben??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Biting the pillow while the queer one pokes you with something sharp eh Ben??


I'm used to more blunt rubbery items if I'm honest :behindsofa:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, if thats what married life is all about bring on next week!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not married until July... I think that's when it all stops?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Todays diet plan:

7am - Shake (200ml LEW, scoop pro-6, water)

8am - 50g oats

11am - Pro-6 shake

1pm - 200g turkey mince, 50g rice, 1/2 tin tomato's

3:30pm - 150g chicken, 50g pasta, 1/2 tin tomato's

6pm - 200g chicken, 50g rice, scoop creme fraich (with some spices)

8pm - PWO shake (reflex one stop)

10:30pm - Pro 6 shake

Just tallied this up on myfitnesspal and came out at *318g Protein, 212g Carbs, 50g fat = 2550 calories*.

I would like to hit 3000 but it would feel like im just chucking something in that i didnt necessarily need, is 50g fat enough or should i just up the oats / rice amounts?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What's scoop creme Fraiiche lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Crème fraiche - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It was the base of my sauce from sundays dinner, well on top of some chicken stock. Just thickens it up and gives it a creamy texture


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

If you want more carbs why don't you up the amount of pasta and rice in your meals?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Do I need more carbs you think? I dont want to bloat out massively thats all...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Crème fraiche - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It was the base of my sauce from sundays dinner, well on top of some chicken stock. Just thickens it up and gives it a creamy texture


Ahhhh ok bud


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I have more than double your carbs lol. What's your stats again


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

5'11, 12st 11, bf id guess around 17 / 18% ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri's

Bench

10x30, 10x60, 10x65, 8x70 (pb)

Incline Db flys

10x14, 10x16 (x2)

Incline db press

10x16, 10,18 (x2)

Peck deck

10x49, 10x56, 8x56

Dips

3x8 @ bodyweight (

Tricep pushdown

10x40, 10x50 (x2)

20mins HIIT X-trainer.

Felt super strong today, placebo effect of the test or the extra carbs? Can't wait til it kicks in properly!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bodyweight dips are a pb also, normally need weight assist


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats on the PBS mate. Is this week two of test ?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on pb mate!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

3rd jab tommorrow, im doing every 4 days... So probably more like 420mg PW actually !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith Military Press

10x30, 10x45, 10x50, 8x50, 8x30

Lat Raises

10x10, 10x11 (x2)

DB Front Raises

10x11, 10x12 (x2)

Shoulder press machine

10x35, 10x40

Trap bar Shrugs

20x100

No cardio today, 5-a-side football tonight... And ran out of time before work.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Little update... Jab 3 tonight, twitched as she stuck it in and hurt like a ***** the whole way through... Think I may get my first pip this week!

Legs tomorrow night, time for sone squat form critique


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Little update... Jab 3 tonight, twitched as she stuck it in and hurt like a ***** the whole way through... Think I may get my first pip this week!
> 
> Legs tomorrow night, time for sone squat form critique


I'm so envious you have a partner who could give you a jab, my wife can't even watch me doing it!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Little update... Jab 3 tonight, twitched as she stuck it in and hurt like a ***** the whole way through... Think I may get my first pip this week!
> 
> Legs tomorrow night, time for sone squat form critique


Scar tissue already lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> I'm so envious you have a partner who could give you a jab, my wife can't even watch me doing it!!


Handy really because I can't watch her doing it! Still pillow biting


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, and weighed in at 12st 13 this monrning, so 2lb increase after week 1...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Handy really because I can't watch her doing it! Still pillow biting


I'd pay money to see you while being jabbed lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I even know it doesnt hurt... think its just the concept of a needle going into my tight little ass! haha

Ill film it for you Frankie, with the mrs in her nurse outfit if you like?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> I even know it doesnt hurt... think its just the concept of a needle going into my tight little ass! haha
> 
> Ill film it for you Frankie, with the mrs in her nurse outfit if you like?


I started myself doing the quads, you can sit down and use both hands, slightly more pain but alot easier!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> I even know it doesnt hurt... think its just the concept of a needle going into my tight little ass! haha
> 
> Ill film it for you Frankie, with the mrs in her nurse outfit if you like?


Bet it is tight and cute aswell BJ

And I'll send my email for the vid lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Leg extensions

10x56, 10x70, 10x84

Squats

10x60, 10x80, 10x80, 10x90, 8x60

Leg press

10x120, 10x140 8x140

Hamstring curls

10x55 (x3)

Calf raises

12x124, 12x133 (x2), 15x97

Crunches

2x50

20mins HIIT X-trainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

10oz rump, green beans spinach and mushrooms! Been looking forward to this all day! Delish


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> 10oz rump, green beans spinach and mushrooms! Been looking forward to this all day! Delish


Where's your carbs! Lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Where's your carbs! Lol


In the cream donut afterwards lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao I had my cheat meal today one for the week a maccy ds chicken legend meal. Ohh how I enjoyed it lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Where's your carbs! Lol


I don't eat them in the evenings, habit I've got into since cutting!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

25 mins HIIT X-trainer, 420cals... Didn't even plan on going to the gym but woke up early, it was either that or wash up... No brainer!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deads

10x70, 10x90, 6x90, 6x90 (kept losing grip coz I was so sweaty after football)

T bar

10x20, 10x35, 10x45

Lat pulldown

10x49, 10x63, 8x63

Straight arm pushdown

10x40, 10x45, 10x50

Seated row

10x49, 10x63, 10x63

Hammer curls

10x12 (x2), 10x13

Ez curls

10x35 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x30,20,10 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bench

10x30, 10x60, 10x70, 10x75 (pb), 8x60>8x30 dropset

Pec deck

10x49, 10x63 (x2)

Chest press

10x30, 8x40>5x40

Tricep pushdown (straight bar)

10x40, 10x50, 10x55

Rope pushdown (2 handed)

10x30, 10x35, 10x40

Rope pushdown (1 hand)

15x15 (x2)

10 mins run, 10 mins full incline!

Felt strong tonight, test yet or the massive bowl of couscous ad salmon I had pre workout  loving my couscous, how did I not fid this sooner???


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Isn't thd drop set start at your pb then work your way down? I can't remember to be sure ? Lol congrats on the pb btw


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My best mate just joined my gym and he is matching my weights already! Grrr

Will skip the 60 next week and go 70/75/75...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Sup man how's the gear coming on feeling much off it?

What stuff you using?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Rotexmedica test dude, German pharma grade meant to be good. Not sure if my weight increases are due to the extra calories or it's kicking in... Something is working though!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Coolio Im using lixus seen some mixed reviews

but Im wondering if the bad reviews are by users that don't

have a clue about training or diet!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Coolio Im using lixus seen some mixed reviews
> 
> but Im wondering if the bad reviews are by users that don't
> 
> have a clue about training or diet!


I've used just Lixus for the past 4 months and I've made good gains


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> I've used just Lixus for the past 4 months and I've made good gains


thanks mate that's reasuring to know.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You doing jabs once or twice a week brocky?


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Once mate 600mg every Friday.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith military press

10x30, 10x50, 10x55

Db shoulder press

10x14, 10x18, 8x18

Side raises

10x10 (x3)

Front raises

10x12 (x3)

Cable stuff

Preacher curl machine

10x40>10x20, 10x35>10x20, 9x30>7x20 (Fooked by this point)

20 min HIIT Xtrainer. Felt strong again, lifts going up, getting some veins poppin out from nowhere as well!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Little picture update for the perves (week 3 of my cycle)...

View attachment 3585


Starting picture 6 months ago, 15 stone of lard...

View attachment 3586
View attachment 3587


Still plenty of podge to lose from the mid section but slowly getting there...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Can definetely see more definition in the chest area in the first pic and the arms ate beginning to build nicely keep it up. Oh and your bf looks down aswell


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers dude, still a long way to go bodyfat loss wise. Just gonna try pack on some lean mus le as much as I can in 10 weeks!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Cheers dude, still a long way to go bodyfat loss wise. Just gonna try pack on some lean mus le as much as I can in 10 weeks!


Deads,deads,deads and chins I think since I started doing chins every week I've noticed a big difference!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deeds more than once a week or just really nail them each time?

I struggle really badly with wide chins, think I can manage about 3 in a row...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Deeds more than once a week or just really nail them each time?
> 
> I struggle really badly with wide chins, think I can manage about 3 in a row...


Ain't you got a assisted chin machine

Deads once a week but you got to nail them

For mass I found when I done 2/3 reps with big weight it made me thicker(mentally aswell lol)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh there is an assisted machine come to think of it. Back day today so I'll throw them in first!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I was the same with wide chins mate getting better now started off at like 2,1,1

Then steadily increased each week you slowly get there. Don't use assist machine


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Super duper slow negs for the pull-ups dude. Do the reps you can then get someone to spot you and give you a boost up, coming back down on the neg as slow as you possibly can. Do that and you'll be banging out sets of ten in no time I swear!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 13st 5. Up 8lb in week 3!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Weighed in this morning at 13st 5. Up 8lb in week 3!


Good work BJ


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lat pulldown

10x56, 10x63 (x2)

Deads

10x60, 8x100, 6x100, 5x100, 2x120

Grip still failing before anything else, my girly washing up hands just can't take it... are straps really that bad?

T bar row

10x35, 10x45 (x2)

Cable curls

10x40, 10x50 (x2)

Hammer curls

20x14>20x11, 20x14>12x11

Preacher curl machine

8x40>10x20, 8x30>10x20, 8x30>8x20

Gym was heaving, took about an hour and a half to do all that, everytime I went to use something some spotty little kid was using it!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Enjoying seeing progress mate!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers guys, they are **** pictures as the only full length mirror in my house has bad lighting if I get too close, will get some in the gym "brockystyle" 

The mrs thinks I'm bloating out in my face though, carbs are always below 200g, might trim them down a bit see how I go?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Diet today btw was...

Shake (200ml lew, scoop whey, water)

75g oats & cinnamon

Pro6 shake

200g turkey mince, 60g rice, 1/2 tin tomatoes

150g chicken, 50g couscous

1 pork chop, 50g couscous, 1/2 tin beans

Reflex one stop

Pro6 shake

2900cals, 340 protein, 220 carbs, 60 fat


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope no AI with this cycle, advised I wouldn't need it. Will do next time I think if I add in dbol at start!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You not invested in any chalk yet Ben?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not yet it's on my shopping list next time I get my LEW. Does it help that much?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yup!! Can't got wrong for a fiver either, I'm still on my first pot 6 months down the line.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Really? Do you take it in with you or just squirt a bit on in the changing rooms and it lasts?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I only use it on back day so take it in with me, quick squirt on way in then maybe re-apply twice at most. Works wonders for deads & pull-ups.

My place also has a communal pot on the front desk...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

fleg said:


> BJ I can give you number of local spot and he will mail you a chalk ballk theyre about £3


Local spot?

What's better real chalk or liquid chalk?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You'll get both for a tenner so just try them out and see what works.

Can understand the grippy issue but perhaps it's only an issue for those at risk of the monster weights tearing their hands to shreds!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Think I'll give the liquid a go first, cheers for the offer though dude!

Is it gonna make my hands baby soft again?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ha, nevermind!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

No course not, you'll hopefully be gripping the weight for a longer period so it should improve things if anything. It's not a cop-out put it that way.

PM me your add if you like and I'll post you the remainders of my current pot. Had a new one sitting in the garage for 4 months at least now!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Gym pics brockstyle love it..

I use a chalk ball tried liquid before sooo grippy

but I've had the same chalk ball for about 2 years

Most gyms prefer you to use liquid...well the cleaner in mine does anyway..lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Im about to order some LEW dorsey so ill just get my own pot mate, cheers for the offer though 

Another question, out of my first 10 amps (Rotexmedica) i've found a different supplier that sells alpha pharma gear, a little bit cheaper as well for the next 10. Should I swap brands or stick with the same lab so I know how each works rather than mix it up??


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeh stick with wot you got

Always try that 2nd cycle


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Don't swap mate agree with franki use it for comparison on next cycle


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Never swap horse mid race!!  great saying, valid for so many things!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Rotar cuff warm up

Bench

10x30, 10x70 (x3)

Incline db flys

10x16 (x2), 10x18

Incline db press

10x20 (x2), 6x24

Dips

8,8,6

Tricep pushdown

10x50, 10x55 (x2)

Cable stuff

Crunches

40,40,30

15minute HIIT X Trainer


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice session bj, how much you weighing now?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not weighed this morning mate will do tomorrow. Massive 3 course blowout meal with the wife last night so probably up loads haha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Protein intake for the day should be ok...

God I love summer!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You've just made me hungry lol.

Remember if you consume all your protein in one go it doesnt count lmao


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Me too! I've been hungry for last 24 hours.... Just can't seem to eat enough this weekend.

Craving cheat food thinking that may solve the hunger!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheat it is then lol. I can't be ficked today


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Stuffed... A cheese burger, 4 hotwings, 1 porkchop, 2 sausages, 6 new potatoes and salad!

On the plus side though my neighbour asked if I've been up the gym whilst cooking with my top off


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That bbq looks mint mate!

Fecking p1ssing rain here!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Squats

10x40, 10x60, 10x90, 8x90

Leg extension

10x77, 10x84 (x2)

Leg press

10x100, 10x120, 8x140

Calf raises

10x124 (x3)

No cardio tonight legs felt like jelly!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good looking session there fella, no wonder legs like jelly after mind!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I had a look back through your journal mate I can't find a previous leg workout for 5-6 pages ? Am I missing it lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha no, I usually do them weekends but last few weeks I've been either on holiday somewhere, at a stag do or looking after the kids, I know I should rotate and fit them in but my training partner has a dodgy leg so the other nights at the gym we do everything else...

Naughty I know


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just checked my gym hero app, 26th April was my last legs day :behindsofa:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Always do your legs mate I made that mistake now my legs are playing catch up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i learned that the hard way but still havent looked foward to a leg day for a while now i think it was when squats went over 100kg, good weight on leg extns


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I know dudes, I know it's important but I must admit and hate the cliche but I hate leg day haha!! Although walking like cripple in the morning always helps!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I love training legs...

Squat till ya drop baby!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

When I got in the shower this morning I realised I was covered in those blood lines again across my shoulders from squatting. Even though I made sure I had the bar as far down my back as possible, I think it is where I arch my shoulder blades back to hold the bar they somehow catch.

I know im being a wimp but surely this isnt right? Might start wearing a hoody on leg day!!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> When I got in the shower this morning I realised I was covered in those blood lines again across my shoulders from squatting. Even though I made sure I had the bar as far down my back as possible, I think it is where I arch my shoulder blades back to hold the bar they somehow catch.
> 
> I know im being a wimp but surely this isnt right? Might start wearing a hoody on leg day!!!


I'm the same I bruise like a peach

Can't be helped!

I wear hoodie to stop it too and always put pad on bar

Pu55y I know but who cares lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Glad its not just me, time to buy myself a gym hoody !

I chucked a few sets @ 40kg on this after squats actually, forgot to log that. Much more comfortable with the shoulder pads and still seems to hit the quads nice!

View attachment 3619


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Whats your opinion on them? Worth doing after squats to kill the quads off?

Was suprised how little weight I needed to feel it burn !


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lunges after squats mate! Kills my quads hams and glutes!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My usual order messed up tonight, gym was rammed...

Rotar cuff

Db shoulder press

10x18, 10x20, 10x22, 8x22

Shoulder press machine

10x50 (x2) 12x55

Cable stuff

Smith military press

10x40, 10x50, 10x60 (pb)

Lat raises

10x12 (x3)

20mins HIIT Xtrainer

Smashed military press tonight even though it's usually my first exercise! Deffo feeling effects now!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks awesome session mate! Well done!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i used a powertech squat leverage jobby and its heavily padded around the shoulder area and still i get red broken veins across the top its just the weight nothing to worry about ben


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

So after much debate about wether or not to run an AI for my first cycle, its looking like I should have done.

No lumps under my nipples as such but they get itchy every now and again. Happened twice now, the first time i took 20mg Nolva for 2 days and it dissapeared for a few weeks, today it seems to come back. Will be blasting the nolva again today and tomorrow and hope it goes again. Is it worth me taking 10mg per day for the rest of my cycle or get some Arimidex instead and keep the nolva for PCT and hope i dont need both on cycle?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done on the pb!

Keep the Nolva going mate seeing as its happened again see what happens after a few days maybe get some arimadex if no change ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

At what dose? First couple days im gonna do 20mg, then maybe drop to 10mg see if it comes back!

You set up your paypal yet J?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Waiting for Jordan to set up his paypal and get me some, my guy wants an arm and a leg for 30 tabs!!!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm finding it hard to get ai aswell m8 seen it for arm and 2 legs lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Got ya m8 4 got m8


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deads

10x60, 10x100 (x3) 5x110

Seated row

10x49, 10x63 (x2)

T bar row

10x40 (x2), 8x40

Lat pulldown

10x56 (x3)

Straight arm pushdown

10x45, 10x50 (x2)

Seated hammer curls

20x14, 20x15 (x2)

EZ curls

10x35 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x30,25,20

Monster workout tonight, smashed deads, I am never leaving home without liquid chalk again!!! Grip could have gone on all night...

No cardio, knackered... Gonna do 30mins on the way to work!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

That good mate? Wow may have to invest in some!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Definitely mate, if you're anything like me, I used to concentrate more on grip than I did lifting. Can't explain how much it helps


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Say thank you then???


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Thaaaank yooooou dooooorsey 

On a negative note, aswell as the itchy tits, I woke up with 3 spots today!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I blame the liquid chalk, what else could it be


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

3 spots !! End of the world mate lol I get more than that and I'm not even on any hormones lmao


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Just read a lot of ur journal great to see progress uv made from the start mate, saw a squirrel earlier n thought of u lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha cheers mate... Workout from 6am this morning am I mad??

Bench

10x30, 10x70 (x3)

Db press

10x22 (x3)

Db flys

10x16 (x3)

Chest press

56x10 (x3)

CG bench

10x30, 10x50 (x2)

Tricep pushdown

10x45 (x3)

Rope pushdown

10x40 (x3)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

BJ do you shrug your traps and shoulders high as you enter the bar for squats..???

bar sits low down back as comfy and traps n shoulder high..

it was at this point i ended up ripping my shirt off ala hulk for The D Man.. to demonstrate..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, now I remember...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Erm not sure, only how they do it naturally when you put your hands on the bar? It's definately not on my shoulder blades though which is where all the marks are?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Squats

10x60, 10x80, 10x90 (x2) 6x100

Hack squats machine

10x40, 10x50 (x2)

Leg extension

10x91 (x3)

Seated leg curl

10x77 (x3)

Calf raises

10x133 (x2) 10x133 > 10x105

10 minute sunbed before, 1ml test e after!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith military press

10x30, 10x50, 10x60>10x30

Db shoulder press

10x20 (x3)

Lat raises

10x12 (x3)

Front/side raises (at same time alternate arms)

20x8 (x3)

Cable stuff

Db shrugs

10x38 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My 10 week bulk cycle has officially been cut short to 5 weeks, the mrs doesn't like the water retention / bloat so I am now officially on a cutting cycle for 5 weeks haha!

Goodbye carbs


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Only until the wedding is over then "I can get as big as I like..."


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Big thumb print


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

MASSIVE thumb print!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Just say Ye yea I'll stop and carry on you'll just to jab yourself ! ***** lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm still allowed to jab (she likes the muscle just not the fat) guess my macro's were a bit out, your fault Jordan for making me eat carbs for dinner! Haha


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You didn't ask J to measure your rice did you???


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha yeh he told me 1kg was only 45g of carbs and 9 calories???


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

He is from Plymouth though...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> He is from Plymouth though...


Lmao say that to pscarb


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Lmao say that to pscarb


Why do you think he said it in my measly little blog... as if the big man would be browsing through my crap


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Already said it to him hence why he barely posts anymore!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol hes trembling


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

lozza said:


> lol hes trembling


Hahahaha


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't believe your cutting your cycle short...can't you just take an A.I to keep the water retention down?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I can do what I want (honest) but I am getting a bit watery. Ordered some arimidex online still waiting for the delivery. She has just seen me smashing back the carbs all day when I used to take it easy after lunchtime.

Maybe I put weight on easy, maybe I bloat on test... That's why I done it alone, to see how I reacted!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

If you bloat on test I wouldn't do dbol for kickstart lol maybe look at Tbol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait til you go on the dbol!..the water should go after you cycle anyway

and you should be left with a franki like adonis body.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Been slacking on the AM cardio lately as well, gonna drop my evening carbs like I used to when cutting and make sure I do 30mins on the Xtrainer a few mornings per week on top of after training!

See how I go with that on my quest for Franki3ness !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bench

10x30, 10x70 (x3) > 15x30

Chest press

10x63 (x3)

Incline db press

10x20 (x3)

Incline db flys

10x16, 10x14 (x2)

Dips

8,6,5

Tricep pushdown

10x60 (x3)

Rope pushdown

10x45 (x3)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

So what's your cycle plan the Mate for the remainder ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Same as before just easing up on the carbs and boshing some arimidex (if it ever arrives) !

Anavar maybe for 5 weeks?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

there will come a day in the not too distant future where all this testosterone will leave my pbs behind where all i have to fall back on is the occaisional bullets =-(


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What added to your cycle ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah maybe, probably just stick with the arimidex and hope it gets rid of the bloat. Gyno seems to have gone using 10mg nolva a day, worried if I stop it will come back!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye just leave it arimadex mate if you go playing around during cycle you'll end up all over the place


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 13st 8, up 11lbs at the end of week 5.

Pretty happy with that, just over 2lbs per week... Just need to control the water and keep packing on muscle (******** to what her indoors says) Im still bulking! :mad2:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you know how much muscle it is possible to gain on test e weekly at your dose. It would be interesting


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

The aim at the start was to put on about 20lbs and try to keep a stone of it (which would be mainly muscle i hope) after PCT...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

14 lbs of muscle is some doing mate best of luck to you


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

1Ib a week is more realistic on muscle gains

They say between 15/20 pounds a year

Anything over .5 is good going a week

Everyone is different but that's wot your looking at mate


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

franki3 said:


> 1Ib a week is more realistic on muscle gains
> 
> They say between 15/20 pounds a year
> 
> ...


Is 15-20lbs for a natty ?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> Is 15-20lbs for a natty ?


Yes mate natural gains about 2Ib a month

Also taking in account fat and water increase but pure muscle is about wot I said!

Also as you get bigger the gains will plateau a bit and slow down


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

So on cycle 2lb a week gain is realistic ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I read alot of blogs people gaining 20lbs first cycle, then after PCT losing about 1/4, presumed that was water and the rest was muscle?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> I read alot of blogs people gaining 20lbs first cycle, then after PCT losing about 1/4, presumed that was water and the rest was muscle?


You will gain some fat aswell as water


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

jordan0689 said:


> So on cycle 2lb a week gain is realistic ?


But doubt that would carry on week by week tho


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> I read alot of blogs people gaining 20lbs first cycle, then after PCT losing about 1/4, presumed that was water and the rest was muscle?


Just make sure you keep your diet spot in along with your training and do your pct. I lost near on all my gains but I didn't keep it all going with all these other factors plus I had other problems which did t help


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lat pulldown

10x49, 10x63 (x2)

Deads

10x60, 10x100 (x3) 4x110

T bar row

10x40 (x3)

Seated row

10x63 (x3)

Low pulley row

10x full stack (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x30>10x20 (x3)

Hammer curls

20x12


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Squats

10x60, 10x80 (x3)

Hack squats

10x40, 10x60 (x2)

Calf raises

15x124 (x3)

Leg extension

10x70, 10x84, 10x93

Felt a migraine coming on so stopped early! Still can't get squat bar comfy, can't see me upping weights with it being so uncomfortable...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Squats
> 
> 10x60, 10x80 (x3)
> 
> ...


Can't you get a pad that wraps around the bar of its that uncomfortable ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm seriously thinking about it! My other issue is my shoulders hurting from hand position... My hands feel like they need to be out past were the plates are for it to be comfortable??


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> I'm seriously thinking about it! My other issue is my shoulders hurting from hand position... My hands feel like they need to be out past were the plates are for it to be comfortable??


Wow that's strange ! Maybe you have an injury ? Rotator cuff? Does your shoulder hurt when putting your arm in the air.

Do you get the same with milli press ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Military press is fine, although the cable pec deck machine can hurt it if I go too heavy!

Maybe there is a slight problem then as they do ache some days?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds like tightness around the pec/delt tie-in, may be worth looking at some stretches for it


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It feels more like the shoulder joint than a muscle that is hurting, who knows.

I can't get my arms round the plates fleg but the position tat is comfortable is about where it sits in the rack which makes it awkward for taking off and putting back on...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Been taking note of a few blogs... Why are my leg extensions so high compared to squats?

I'm doing quite a bit more than some if you guys but squatting loads less... Is this my problem with the bar or genetically strong medialis?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Re shoulder issue: do you do front/side raises?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

There you go Greg, shapeless hairy legs! Yes they have been neglected...

Dorsal... Front and side raises are fine!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> There you go Greg, shapeless hairy legs! Yes they have been neglected...
> 
> Dorsal... Front and side raises are fine!


Well i dont think there shapeless bj, hairy yes. With your side raisers do you lift slow hold then concentrate on the negative or just chuck em up.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Used to chuck them up but have dropped weight recently for form...

Bigger than what Greg? An ant?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Bigger than mine that's for sure!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Let's have a look then Dorse 

It's getting to that time of the year to reveal all anyway isn't it?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Not quite...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders and traps last night...

Smith Military press

10x30, 10x60

At this point I had a throbbing pain in the back of my head / neck (to the right side). Exactly the same pain that I got the night before doing legs, tried to carry on with some light raises but as soon as it started to get hard the pain came back and got worse the more intense the workout got !

Had some ibuprofen and it wore off after about 15minutes then stayed as a dull pain for a good hour.

Blood pressure related maybe? Ive been doing 250mg Test mondays and thursdays up until last week when I changed to 500mg once a week. Could this cause it or just a coincidence?

Only other thing I can think of now im hitting harder weights is my poor breathing?

Idea's people, cant carry on like this, going to give the gym a break for a few days and see if it goes away, if not its doctor time to bite the bullet!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Go docs get your bp checked mate tell him about aas if you want if not just tell him about your problem


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I was thinking of nipping to Argos on my lunchbreak and get a BP monitor, see what that says before I go to docs...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I would mate sounds possibly bp related. Any nose bleeds ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope, no other symptoms at all, bit bunged up with hayfever as I always do this time of year but thats it...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's weird as it doesn't sounds like a migraine or a head ache


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Its definately not a migraine, I used to suffer badly as a kid from them. I reckon it is blood pressure related as it happened during sex aswell, when things started getting going...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Did it do the trick with your nosebleeds?

Whats the dosage?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

ooh posted on wrong topic haha.

get bp check by doctor!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Well i just checked my BP from a little wrist monitor i bought from Argos, all 3 readings were in the normal levels.

Where do you get those from Fleg? may give it a try anyway if it happens again this weekend!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

as BP seems ok, it could well be a build-up of tension in traps, can easily lead to nightmare headaches on exertion. Get it myself every now and then, incorrect breathing can exacerbate it. Magnesium usually does the trick, its a muscle relaxant, internally take citrate and also consider a spray to massage in

other thing to mention is, its also good for BP


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks mark will look into it.

Definately need to get my breathing sorted. Bit of a bad habit holding my breath when the going gets tough !!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo mate. Big full deep breath in on the neg then if anything over-emphasise the breath back out on the pos, trying to time it so it starts just a fraction before you actually begin the push/pull.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just a thought but as it's only happened since you started you started pining e/w instead of twice why not go back to twice, it does give you better blood levels. Also as you said you get it during sex it could be stress related, happens to me occasionally.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

BJ your neck might be down to needing an adjustment by a chiro/osteo..

dont be tight get it checked bud.

it is shoulder inflexibiltily, i sued to get the same thing.

i dropped squats for several years and trap bar`d instead..

not much help i`m afraid.

do you get any pain on bench?

i suspect if you lowered even slower than you do on bench even if your pain free it`ll help your squats.

strecth the pec/delt tie in area when WARMED UP.

try rotating your arms back and forth slowly.. thoroughly..

if i could see a vid of your lifts i`d probly be able to help more..

i dotnthinka big medialis means much tbh, extensions require less good form so theyre easier to work hard on.

if a lift is techniCAL you cant work as hard cos your thinking..

to give a lift everything you cant be thinking its gotta be second nature..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

roadrunner1 said:


> Just a thought but as it's only happened since you started you started pining e/w instead of twice why not go back to twice, it does give you better blood levels. Also as you said you get it during sex it could be stress related, happens to me occasionally.


Does it really make that much difference though? Loads of people do it nice a week from what I have read? I might give it 1 more week after a few extra days rest and see how it goes!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> BJ your neck might be down to needing an adjustment by a chiro/osteo..
> 
> dont be tight get it checked bud.
> 
> ...


I reckon it would help greatly with that bendy bar u use for squats!

I'll try and get a squats vid next time my training partner is with me...

Bench is fine on the shoulder pain!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

that bar is great BJ.

if i have hands to close together i get elbow pain still, but cos of the shape of the bar i dont have to use my arms to hold and balance the bar at all..

so usually theyre superwide just touching bar..

true ideally i`d have a death grip on bar, but you do what you gotta do to make an exercise work for you..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> that bar is great BJ.
> 
> if i have hands to close together i get elbow pain still, but cos of the shape of the bar i dont have to use my arms to hold and balance the bar at all..
> 
> ...


Just held onto an invisible bar sat at my desk and if my arms are at right angles (bottom of DB shoulder press movement) I literally cant get them to go behind the line of my shoulders, hence the blood bruises i get across my shoulders. Although if i bend my arms to abnout 135 degrees (holding the bar where the weights sit) I can actually hold the bar and it would be further down my back where it should be.

Make sense?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sit in your chair.

arms raised straight up.

gently push back whilst breathing in.

do this for reps and sets..

also you could grab a door frame, then stand to the side and infront of it, and gently pull, it s achest bicep stretch..

is one shoulder worse than another?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My right is always worse.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

look at your right shoulder compared to your left when your home with top off..

can you see how unsymetriCAL they are now?

my right shoulder droops forward and is high too somehow..

most peeps are wonky..

this has a knock on effect of one wrist being bent further backwards when holding bar on presses..

which has sprained 2 clients wrists so far..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Does it really make that much difference though? Loads of people do it nice a week from what I have read? I might give it 1 more week after a few extra days rest and see how it goes!


Dont know for sure mate, but you say you changed to once weekly then this happened. So why not go back to twice for now and see if it clears up.

Put it his way if I'm knocking a nail in a piece of wood and I hit my thumb I dont go looking through my tool box looking for a screwdriver to throw at the wall I throw the hammer, if that make sense.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Trained chest and tri's this morning, took it easy to start with and made sure I was puffing out a nice big angry breath with every rep, and guess what no neck pain!! 

Smith bench (no spotter)

10x30, 10x70 (x3)

Pec Deck

10x49, 10x56 (x2)

Incline DB press

10x22 (x3)

Incline DB flys

10x14, 10x16 (x2)

CG bench

10x30, 10x50 (x2)

Tricep Pushdown

10x50, 10x60 (x2)

Rope Pushdown

10x40, 10x50 (x2)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you find the breathing helped with the lifts? I feel it keeps me focused more than anything. Big superman style ice-blowing breaths!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha yes Dorsey, exactly what I was doing, pretty sure it did help although I had to remind myself to do it in the isolations !


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deads

10x60, 10x100 (x2), 8x110

Lat pulldown

10x63 (x3)

Low pulley row

12x fullstack (x3)

Straight arm pushdown

10x50 (x3)

Hammer curls

20x14 (x3)

Ez curls

10x40 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x30>10x15 (x2)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How's the cycle going mate? Has the water retention eased off just yet?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep seems to have, arimidex eod seems to have done the trick. Not weight recently but looking alot betterl.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wot cycle you doing BJ ??


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Just 500mg test e. Originally planned for 10 weeks but going to run for 12 now!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

You going to pct or you cruising??

Wot will be your next cycle mate?

You had many sides and did you find it worth doing?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Naa not gonna cruise my first cycle, will do pct of just nolva then jump on same again with a dbol starter and get as big as possible over winter!

Yeh definitely enjoyed being on, look much fuller, had itchy nips after 2 weeks but nolva and now adex has sorted that and I've got tiny little b*llocks as it so didn't notice them shrink!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Bj how long u left of ur cycle m8


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm goon run another 6 weeks mate!

Forgot to mention earlier... I've been getting hard ons loads, randomly... Guessing it's the test turning me into a teenager again, shame the wife doesn't appreciate them as much as I do though haha


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Naa not gonna cruise my first cycle, will do pct of just nolva then jump on same again with a dbol starter and get as big as possible over winter!
> 
> Yeh definitely enjoyed being on, look much fuller, had itchy nips after 2 weeks but nolva and now adex has sorted that and I've got tiny little b*llocks as it so didn't notice them shrink!


Nice one BJ

Didn't you kickstart this cycle??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

fleg said:


> Oh they have plenty of time to shrink it honestly gets worrying lol hence the importance of HCG....


Is this an AI?? Would you take this from start till end of pct??

Sorry for posting on your blog BJ just my question i thought came up in convi here!


----------



## Slim Sensations (Jun 2, 2012)

The remaining fat - my suggestion ditch the jogging and start doing high intensity sprints on the flat or even better up hills and steps


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> I'm goon run another 6 weeks mate!
> 
> Forgot to mention earlier... I've been getting hard ons loads, randomly... Guessing it's the test turning me into a teenager again, shame the wife doesn't appreciate them as much as I do though haha


You lucky fecker Iv'e not had one yet after 4 weeks.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Frankie - No didnt bother with a kickstart this time round, wanted to see how I reacted to just the test before adding anything else.

Renshaw - HCG is another injection to get the nuts back to normal size and working properly again. I think some take it thoughout on heavy cycles but most just do 3 weeks at the end.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Glad it's going well mate only found this out myself a few weeks ago but HCG is injected via insulin pin. So it's only a subcutaneous injection  .

It's good to be back


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 13st 11. So up a whole stone from start of cycle...

Maybe a bit extra fat as I havnt stopped eating all weekend, BBQ's, roast dinners and a KFC :shocked:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Your catching me up lol I best get on a cycle soon


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> Weighed in this morning at 13st 11. So up a whole stone from start of cycle...
> 
> Maybe a bit extra fat as I havnt stopped eating all weekend, BBQ's, roast dinners and a KFC :shocked:


pver a stone on me... think i need to get on test route soon!! lols


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith military press

15x30, 10x50, 10x60 (x2)

Shoulder press machine

10x40, 10x50, 8x50>10x30

Side raise > front raise

10x10, 10x12 (x2)

Upright cable rows

10x30, 10x40 (x2)

Trap bar shrugs

20x100


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Bench

10x30, 10x70 (x2) 6x80 > 12x30

Pec deck

10x56, 10x63, 10x70

Db incline press

10x22 (x3)

Db incline flys

10x16 (x3)

Cg bench

10x30, 10x50 (x2)

Tricep pushdown

10x60, 10x65 (x2)

Rope pushdown

10x50 (x3)

Smashed it tonight, pb's on bench and pushdowns!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done mate why did you go from 80 on bench down to 30 ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

My chest was fried after the 80's and just fancied finishing it off without dropping the bar on my face


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> My chest was fried after the 80's and just fancied finishing it off without dropping the bar on my face


Lol true bar to the face isn't good. How's your cycle going ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep all good mate, now ive added the arimidex the itchy boobies have gone and i dont look as much like a balloon!

Up a stone with 5 weeks to go!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good to hear mate keep your diet tight and hopefully you'll keep around a stone. Which is good going.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs from 5:30am today (couldn't sleep)

Hack squats

10x40, 10x60 (x2)

Leg press

10x70, 10x110, 10x160 (x2) 10x180

Leg extension

10x70, 10x91 (x2)

Seated leg curl

10x63, 10x77, 10x84

Calf raises

15x124, 15x142 (x2)

Ab work

2k run in just over 10mins

After not being able to get the bar comfy again I have decided I will be staying away from regular squats. I physically cannot stretch my shoulders to get my hands in the position they need to be without them hurting!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Little picture update, definitely adding size! I'll deal with the podge around my mid section later


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well done as long as your improving then alls good mate

Looking good


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks to be improving mate


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Defo bigger bj


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers dudes, 5 more weeks of bulking then I will be trimming off the fat!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

you using diet to bring weight down naturally?? or anavar, winny or clen to help??

Im considering for first cycle to do oppersit of most on here and record a 6 week log of anavar to cut fat!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Well done mate, looking good


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers yan, way to go yet...

Not sure yet renshaw, will see how much weight I have put on after Cycle and decide what I need to lose.

What's my bodyfat roughly from that pic? 20%? I carry all my fat around my waist, pretty lean everywhere else!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bodyfat is probably a bit lower, 17-18%

A good 12 weeks of diet and you'd have a nice set of abs


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Really? Happy with that... Is it wise to diet straight after a cycle? Will it not be a waste of gains? Or just keep diet clean and add in more cardio?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I wouldn't diet straight away, stabilise for about 4-6 weeks and then start cutting

If you cut without drugs you will need to do it as slowly as possible, no more than 1-2lbs a week but if you diet on gear you can drop the calories a bit more


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I wouldn't diet straight away, stabilise for about 4-6 weeks and then start cutting
> 
> If you cut without drugs you will need to do it as slowly as possible, no more than 1-2lbs a week but if you diet on gear you can drop the calories a bit more


Diet on gear


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Diet on gear


I need time off though, and my next cycle will be an even bigger bulk (when I don't have to worry about "getting too big" for my wedding)!

Ok yan so 4 weeks pct eating same as I am now then drop evening carbs maybe and some dreaded cardio!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, just try and keep calories roughly around the same, maybe drop carbs slightly but try and keep protein the same

I would only cut carbs on the last meal before bed as they are protein sparing


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You definetly going to get abs out before next bulk ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm just going nolva at 40/20/20/20. Not bothering with hcg or clomid.

Not sure yet Jordan, maybe get down to about 12-14% and see how I look!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok mate Im not patient enought to get full abs out at the moment I just want to grow lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh I'm thinking the same, just need to lose the belly chubb in between!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Go on a lean gain cycle rather than an all out bulk maybe ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith military press

10x30, 10x70 (x2), 8x80

Shoulder press machine

10x60 (x3)

Db shoulder press

10x22 (x3)

Laying side raises

10x10 (x3)

Front raises

10x12 (x3)

Smith shrugs

10x70, 10x90 (x2)

15min HIIT xtrainer


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

What are Laying side raises.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha probably not what I meant... Set bench to incline, lay face down and lift DB's out sideways to hit rear delts.

Probably the wrong name?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Reverse flys


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Of course, derrrr!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deads

10x60, 10x100 (x2), 6x120, 4x120

Lat pulldown (slow squeezed)

10x56 (x3)

Single arm Iso row

10x20, 10x30 (x2)

Seated row

10x56, 10x63 (x2)

Straight arm pushdown

10x50 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x40>10x20, 10x30, 8x20

Ez curls

10x35 (x3)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good push downs and curls matey. Benefiting from your cycle ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah loving it, can't wait til my next cycle now!

Could have done more reps on deads but had massive back pumps, almost doubled me over! I blame the double dose of liquid fury, although I was getting some looks from the chicks on the Xtrainer whilst I was pumping up the guns


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Bj did u ever sort the headaches out m8 I've been getin them last 3 times I've trained fri sat tue after first set bang from the back to the top of my nut pounding . Went to doc he z bp was sound nothing to worry about . I've like a red rash when I'm warm on chest but the sore heads training are bad . Only 3 just under weeks in on test e 500mg split .5 adex ed was eod but started ed see if it would a helped


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

They just went mate, are you doing your jabs nice a week or twice? I thinks it's just the body stabilising the test. As soon as I done 2ml per jab I starte to get them but with some decent breathing during sets and time it has disappeared.

I keep dorseys thought in my head of "superman breaths" whilst exerting and I havnt had any since...


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I do the twice m8 supper man 1s pms I lv supper man so I no the ones

I no how u felt there Fckin sore m8 I never get a sore head but jc god help ppl that get them reg


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Think ice breath on the big compounds and I bet it goes.

A bit random but have u had a ****? Mine head/neck pain went crazy painful just before I shot my load... Related?


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes m8 sore head was lingering after gym was on the nest last nite and had to take 2 kpac


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Must be blood pressure related but from my 2 week experience it will die down, stick with it buddy!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Defo . Went to docs he z bp et was fine but Yanny said the same it should settle


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I even bought a BP monitor and it went around work and mine was the lowest... Sneaky bloody roids!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest and Tri's from 6am, didnt have time for breakfast so strength was a bit down...

Bench

10x30, 10x70 (x2), 8x75

Incline DB press

10x22 (x3)

Incline DB Flys

10x16 (x2), 10x18

Dips

9,7,7

Tricep pushdown

10x65 (x3)

Rope pushdown

10x50 (x3)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Still decent going for 6am dude. Have you finished your cycle yet?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I was going to run it 12 weeks but im sticking with 10 now, 2 weeks to go...


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Will we get pics after cycle bj?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i think we should see a few cheeky ones


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe should have cut a bit more fat before I started, would have looked a bit better but this is +15lbs at the end of week 8...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

get in !!!! see thats how its done dorsal lol, looking good bud theres a chest coming on nicely and delts looking good too well done


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah Dorsey!!!!!

Haha cheers loz, that was after this mornings chest and tri so slightly pumped. Chest is filling out nicely, just deciding wether to trim the fat for the summer or cancel the beach this year and put on some more mass over the winter ready for next year...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Go for more mass mate you look lean enough well done


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good mate, fair play. You've come a long way in a relatively short period.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers Dorsey/lozza makes me feel it's all worth while... Here's how I looked 6 months ago...










Fat [email protected]!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Great transformation your doing really well bj keep it up mate


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Definitely mate looking good fcuk the beach mate there's always next yr for that IMO better off sticking with the gains ur making n worrying about the beach next yr otherwise ul be chasing ur tail


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great progress! Inspirational


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Christo23 said:


> Definitely mate looking good fcuk the beach mate there's always next yr for that IMO better off sticking with the gains ur making n worrying about the beach next yr otherwise ul be chasing ur tail


Agree with this it's also what I'm doing continue growing mate. But that does also depend on your long term goals?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ease up on the compliments lads, you'll turn me into frankie! Haha

Long term goals are 14stone at 10% bf


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Ease up on the compliments lads, you'll turn me into frankie! Haha
> 
> Long term goals are 14stone at 10% bf


Aaahhh so you want to be me lmao jokin mate my bf isn't that low lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd take your traps jord....


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol thanks mate must be good genetics I've always wanted huge traps though. The burst through your jumper kind of traps lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Hack squats

10x40, 10x60, 10x80

Leg press

10x150, 10x180, 10x200, 8x220

Leg extension

10x77, 10x91, 10x98

Hamstring curl

10x50 (x3)

Calf raises

20x133, 20x151 (x2)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good leg press and and extensions there bj.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers buddy, almost fell down the stairs just now. Looking forward to doms tomorrow


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jelly legs always good sign of nice workout!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith military press

10x30, 10x60, 10x70, 6x80

Db shoulder press

10x22 (x3)

Reverse flys

10x10 (x3)

Front raises

10x12, 10x14

Shoulder press machine

10x50, 10x55 (x2)

Db shrugs

20x28, 10x40 (lost grip)

10mins flat out Xtrainer!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

2 plates a side on the Smiths dude, good going!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> 2 plates a side on the Smiths dude, good going!!


my thoughts exactly, that sounds like hard work


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

If I'm honest it was probably a bit much, had help with the last few but my training partner was doing it so I tried to keep up


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh and it's not quite 2 plates, our smith machine is 30kg when it's empty


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Still, 80kg is 80kg dude so good on ya. You've come a long way mate...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

well done bud really good numbers on mili press and db


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers guys, this is just the beginning! My training partner (best mate) is hooked aswell and we are on a mission to both get big together


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Get him on MC then! Or do you like this being your own little world?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

He's not the internet type of guy, I'm only on here all day because I work in an office


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Deads

10x60, 8x120, 6x120, 5x120, 8x100 (maybe a bit soon for 120, struggled a bit getting 10, will search the gym harder for the 5 plates next time and do 110!)

Lat pulldown

10x56 (x2), 10x63

Seated row

10x63, 10x70 (x2)

Low pulley row

10x95 (x3)

EZ curls

10x35 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x30 (x3), 12x15

Cable curls

10x45 (x3)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Strong little fecker becoming you are hhhmmmmm


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Slowly getting there Lozza


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lats getting some shape even though I can't do I wide chin up to save my life!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Looking good mate, coming along nicely is say. What weight you sitting at now?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No idea mate, the batteries have died in my home scales and don't fancy stripping off in the cv room at the gym to get an accurate comparison!

I'm just judging by the mirror. Pleased with the cycle... In my heart I know I should drop a few %bf before the next but my brain is telling me to get massive


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Get some chins in bud practice one at a time or just negatives to build up strength and you will get there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hard to say what level bf is at exactly as lighting isn't too good in the pic.

With regards to chins, I think both them and dips require regular practice to begin with. Obviously not resting the area will result in lack of muscle growth but if you can get to be point of doing 3x8-10 then you can drop back to once a week as normal. As Loz says, start small and defo get on the super-slow negs...works a treat!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

BJ1938 said:


> Lats getting some shape even though I can't do I wide chin up to save my life!!


Coming a long nicely bud Well done


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers guys.

Dips I use to struggle with 2/3 now I'm almost at 3x10 but with wide chins I literally struggle to pull my bodyweight twice...

Shall I use the weight assist or do 10 sets of 2??


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ1938 said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Dips I use to struggle with 2/3 now I'm almost at 3x10 but with wide chins I literally struggle to pull my bodyweight twice...
> 
> Shall I use the weight assist or do 10 sets of 2??


Do 3 sets

1st set as many as you can manage even of its only 2

Second same again

Third same again

How i done it and how fleg done it. I'm now on 6,5,5 started on 2,1,1


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Taking shape there bj


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I would personally go with the later or maybe even a mash up of the two. I would most defo introduce the slow negs though dude. Do the 1-2 reps you can do yourself then get your partner to boost you up, with you then coming down as slowly as you possibly can - you wont get many of those out but it'll build up your tolerance to the exercise that's for sure. Or you could even just do some regular slow neg work with say a 10kg plate attached. Strip the weight off 2-3 weeks down the line and i'd put my life on it you'll get 5+ out @ BW no prob.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Seriously cant see me doing 3 sets of 10 anytime soon... I need a cheerypicker to help me do wide chins!

If the weight assist chin machine was hidden I'd probably be fine... Dn this ego / pretty face  hahahaha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dn = damn... Bloody iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri from 5:30am (no spotter)

Bench

10x30, 10x60, 10x70 (x2)

Incline db press

10x22, 10x24, 9x26

Incline db flys

10x18 (x3)

Dips

10,10,10 (finally) !!!

Tricep pushdown

10x65, 10x70 (x2)

Rope pushdown

10x50 (x3)

Felt strong today, whizzed round in 40mins, not much rest between sets!

Going to see red hot chilli peppers, dizzee and the wombats at knebworth today so hope the weather holds off!!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Without checking matey, i think i'm finally doing two plates on bench also today!! 

Good lifting and good going on dips buddy!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Saw the Chilli's a few yrs back at Hyde Park, one of the best I've ever been to! Enjoy...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

i was wrong todays target was 60 xD


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i love the red hot chilli pepppers great band, ben i used to get a chair to the pull up bar step off and just lower down real slow i used to it 3x10 knckering at first but it get you there as mentioned a reckon a bit of both


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Just keep working at wide grip mate.

It's taken. Me over two months to get

6

5

5

Already noticing I'm getting wider though so well worth sticking with it


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith military press

10x30, 10x70, 10x80, 8x85

Db press

10x24 (x3)

Reverse flys

10x11 (x3)

Front raises

20x12, 20x13, 20x14

Shoulder press machine

10x50, 10x65, 10x75

Db shrugs (5sec squeeze)

10x30 (x2)

15min HIIT Xtrainer!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Ben something to try, I've been doing shoulder press machine.. at about 20 kg at end of work outs sets are 10 facing forward spin round 10 facing backwards (without a gap) repeat times 3 with about 30 second rest, proper burns rear delts!

You might be stronger then me so can try with added weight... seems to hit harder then some of flies!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I always face forward, what does facing the rear hit? Will try it next week


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah it does mate, i do at a low weight at end of shoulder sets concentrating on a slow movement doing basically 20 reps in a row kills, you'll soon drop the weight.

Feels odd position at first got to keep your face against the rest as you have the erge to lean backwards

I think this was Yanny's advice to me.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Last jab yesterday, weighed in at 13st 12 this morning. I've eased up on the calories as late though to keep the wife happy for the wedding...

Still kept my gains though whilst trimming some fat I think!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good going mate, defo say you've come a long way in a relatively short space. Without me scrolling back, where are your starting pics?

EDIT - found it!

View attachment 3906


Top man Ben!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha cheers dorse


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking good where have you been


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

jordan0689 said:


> Looking good where have you been


I've been nowhere, or did you mean my tan? Sunbed


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Haven't seen you on here for a while bud


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been here bud, had a busy weekend that's all...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

hi pac man who are you and what have you done with ben?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha behave, the gym changing rooms must have good lighting!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & Bi's from 6am... Felt as weak as piss, didnt get much sleep!

Deads

10x70, 6x110 (too much today), 10x100, 8x100

Wide Chins (assisted still)

10x-20 (x3)

Seated Row

10x63, 10x70 (x2)

Preacher curl machine

10x35>20, 10x35>20, 8x35,20

EZ Curls

10x35 (x3)

Cable Curls

10x50 (x3)

T bar row

10x40, 10x45, 10x50


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Really well done with shedding the beef whilst getting definition. Much respect mate.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers matey, long way to go yet


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Must have your diet nailed bj well done mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Its fairly decent mate, I think my cycle turned into a bit of a cutting cycle though. Im usually between 2500 and 2800 so definately below what I should be eating (unless I have a cheat meal).

Another 12 weeks PCT / decent diet and loads of cardio and then back on the juice


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Leg press

10x140, 10x180, 10x200, 10x230>20x140

Leg extension

10x77, 10x98 (x2)

Seated ham curl

10x77, 10x84 (x2)

Calf raises

20x133 (x3)

Ab machine

10x60 (x3)

100 crunches


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Changed it up a bit this morning, gym was empty so had the choice of everything...

Bench

10x20, 10x50, 10x70

Decline bench

10x70 (x3)

Incline bench

10x50 (x3)

Pec deck

10x70 (x3)

Dips

11,10,10

Tricep pushdown

10x70 (x3)

Rope pushdown

10x55, 10x60 (x2)

Probably didn't need all 3 benches, just trying them out. Whats the best combo?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How come you don't have a working weight that you rep 3 set of ten for on bench dude?

I'd go for flat bench then a dumbell chest press buddy or Incline then a decline.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Usually do mate (sort of) but was trying out some new things today, I used flat bench to warm up then working sets on incline and decline...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive always not bothered with decline to hit the lower chest does it make a diffrence not really looked into it


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure bud but the incline at my gym almost feels like a shoulder press... May do decline and incline bench in future then maybe slight incline db press?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah i only go with a small incline on db chest press first rung think its like 12 degrees or something like that


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

I like to do incline in the squat rack with an olympic bar and an adjustable bench for full range of motion.

I also do decline and as has been discussed on here recently, you're not just hitting the bottom of the pec. You are hitting the pec, but at a different angle.

My routine changes from month to month and I will spend a month with flat bench supplemented with incline, a month of decline supplemented with incline then a month of incline super setted with light flat bench.

I also mix between oly bar and dumbells for my supplementary exercises.

This keeps the muscles from getting used to any particular routine and plateauing.

It works for me.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds good Bornagain should try and incorporate some decline in over the next few months move things around a bit


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ill just keep changing it up every couple of months then, cheers bornagain


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back and Bi's from 6am (felt weak as f*ck again, training on an empty stomach but I have been fitting my bathroom in the evenings after work so had no choice)!

Lat pulldown

10x42 (WU), 10x63, 10x70

Deads

10x60, 10x100, 9x100, 6x100 

Seated row

10x70 (x3)

Iso pulldown

10x40, 10x60 (x2)

Hammer Curls

20x14, 20x15 (x2)

Preacher curl machine

10x35>10x20 (x3)

No cardio today, running late for work...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you finished your cycle mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes mate, PCT starting next week. Was just going to be nolva but depending on dougs reply on your thread I might be chaging this???


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao I'm confused to fcuk if I'm honest


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith military press

19x30, 10x70, 10x80 (x2), 6x90

Db press

10x24 (x2), 10x26

Front raises

20x15 (x2), 20x16

Rear delt machine

10x49 (x3)

Reverse shoulder press machine

10x55, 10x50, 8x50

Db shrugs

10x30 (x2)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs & abs from this morning

Squat

10x50, 10x70 (still struggling to get the bar comfy, however I try to hold it my shoulders feel like they are going to snap)

Leg press (no pausing at the top)

12x150, 12x190, 12x230, 8x230

Leg extension

10x91, 10x108 (x2)

Hamstring curl

10x55 (x3)

Calf raises

20x133, 20x133, 16x133

100 crunches

10min HIIT bike (legs couldn't take any more)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Are you squeezing at the top of your leg ext Ben?

You seem to be lifting 30 kg more than me thats only reason I ask


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Sort of, I don't just chuck them up and crash them down... Up fast and slow rep back down! I've always been pretty good at leg extension though!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye I know that mate. You must have strong legs lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

They are pretty decent for having hardly trained them.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri's

Bench

15xbar, 10x60, 10x70 (x3)

Decline bench

10x60 (x3)

Incline db flys

10x18 (x3)

Dips

10,8,8

Tricep pushdown

10x65, 10x70 (x2)

Rope pushdown

10x55 (x2), 10x55>12x30


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice workout mate.

How come you'r doing two sets of push downs?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dunno really, just enjoy punishing them


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Try some overhead tricep with the ropes mate. Great tri killer


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Totally agree with jordan there, defo a good one if done right.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll give it a go next week instead of rope pushdowns


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im still in awe of the legs extensions bud


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Didn't realise they were that good? I'll try film it for proof haha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Took my eldest for a bike ride today as he loves sitting on the back watching the world go by... 5 miles and my legs are killing me!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & Bi

Deads

10x60, 8x110 (x3)

Seated row

10x70, 10x77, 9x77

Lat pulldown

10x63 (x3)

Iso pulldown

10x40, 10x60>10x40

Hammer curl

20x15 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x30>20 (x3)

Cable curls

10x50, 9x50, 9x50>6x30

15mins HIIT Xtrainer

Felt full of energy today, must have been all that broccoli


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Smith military press

10x30, 10x70, 10x90, 6x90>12x50

Db shoulder press

10x26, 10x28, 10x30

Lat raise machine

10x50 (x3)

Reverse shoulder press

10x50 (x2) 7x50>5x30

Rear delt cable crossover

10x20 (x3)

15min HIIT Xtrainer = ****ed


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

shoulder pressing is impressive mate for dbs i need to catch up do you them seated or standing


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Both seated mate, i would struggle to get 28's up without a spot but once there I'm ok...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Very good numbers mate good going


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cardio this morning as no gym tonight...

25mins HIIT Xtrainer, 401 cals burnt, 5.35km, bring on the 10% body fat

#TeamDrago :boxing:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & Tri (no spotter today so couldnt push as hard as usual)

Bench

10x20, 10x60, 10x70, 8x70 (x2)

Decline Bench

10x60, 10x65 (x2)

Incline DB flys

10x18 (x3)

Dips

11,10,10

Tri pushdown

10x70, 10x75, 9x75

Overhead rope

8x50, 10x45 (x2)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good session Ben.

How's the strength since coming off?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers mate, that was from 6am (nipper woke up at 5 so gave him some milk and crept out).

Strength has gone up if anything, progressing every week since coming off so more than happy.

Leaning up already i've noticed 5 days into Parky's diet  the weekend will be the test for me though, got the lads round for the boxing tomorrow night... Gonna be hard not to drink and get a large domino's haha


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Dips are improving mate good to hear that your doing well post cycle


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Loving the dips, think im gonna try and get to 3x12 before i add any weight.

You got a belt yet J? Can't you just squeeze a dumbell between your legs until it gets to like 20kg+ ?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Haven't bought one yet mate my mate who I used to train with had one.

I could try that it would be a but embarrassing if I dropped it though lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I used to hold one between my feet a few yrs back for chins but having a belt is so much better.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs from 6am

Leg press

10x170, 10x210 (x2)

Hack squats

10x70, 10x90 (knee didn't feel good so stopped)

Leg extension

10x105 (x2) 10x112

Calf raises

20x133 (x3)

Hamstring curls

10x50 (x2), 10x55

No cardio was late for work. Training again tonight, need to squeeze my 4 workouts in before Friday's week off!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

So you didn't jump in and do 1/4 squats with him?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha no mate, I struggle with squats. Im doing my own little experiment to see if I can get monster quads without them


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Leaving squats out !

Oooohhhh that's a brave move


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not through choice mate, my shoulders wont let me get my hands on the bar.

I try them every other week to see if I can get it comfy but hardly ever feels right...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest and tri

Bench

15x20, 10x70 (x2), 8x70

Decline bench

10x60, 10x70, 8x70

Incline db flys

10x16, 10x18 (x2)

Dips

10,10,8

Tri pushdown

10x65, 10x70, 10x70>10x30

Overhead rope

10x50 (x3)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Is tomorrow the big day Ben? If so, have a goodun dude - it's an amazing day, something you'll remember for life no doubt.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work mate. All the best for the wedding


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers lads, yep 12:30 tomorrow! I'm well nervous. Mainly for the speech, I hate doing that sort of thing!


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Good luck mate, you'll be fine.

I hate doing speeches as well but to be honest i breezed through my speech, being a best man is definatley worse!!

Hope it all goes well for you both and you have a great day.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ said:


> Cheers lads, yep 12:30 tomorrow! I'm well nervous. Mainly for the speech, I hate doing that sort of thing!


I sh*t you not mate, I just stood there! Everyone was trying to egg me on and I just couldn't bring myself to do it! Got there in the end but i'd say I was standing there for a good couple of minutes with my head in my heads hoping i'd get swallowed up!! I made it real easy for the best man put it that way!

Enjoy though...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good luck mate dont get too fat though, youve got all that lovely broccoli to come back to so enjoy while it lasts .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> I sh*t you not mate, I just stood there! Everyone was trying to egg me on and I just couldn't bring myself to do it! Got there in the end but i'd say I was standing there for a good couple of minutes with my head in my heads hoping i'd get swallowed up!! I made it real easy for the best man put it that way!
> 
> Enjoy though...


Cheers Dorsey, fills me with confidence!!


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck mate , and enjoy your honeymoon .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm back!!! married, sunburnt (from north Devon), fat and aching to get in the gym... Have I missed anything?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Yes we found out that lozza is really a woman Which came as a real shock to every one bud


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

First day back, left my chalk at home suffered with grip on everything!

Deads

10x70, 8x90, 10x90

T bar row

10x45, 10x55 (x2)

Iso row (each arm)

10x20, 10x30 (x2)

Lat pulldown

10x63 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x40>10x20, 10x30>10x20, 8x30>8x20

Cable curls

10x50 (x3)

Felt really weak today, went to gym straight from work (unplanned) so had no carbs at all before just chicken and bloody broccoli, definitely cost me energy!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & Tri from 6am

Rotator cuff

Bench

10x60, 10x70 (x2), 8x70

Decline bench

10x60 (x3)

Incline flys

10x18 (x3)

Dips

11,9,8

Tri pushdown

10x70 > 10x35 dropset (x3)

Overhead rope

10x40 (x3)

15mins HIIT X-trainer

Shoulder started hurting during dips and also when I reached around to wash my arse, this a rotator cuff problem in the making??


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice workout bud. What were you benching on cycle?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Got up to 80 but that was on the smith machine, make sure I use proper bench everytime now and don't cheat 

No spotter either so could have gone 75 without fear of dropping it!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye thats cool mate I don't havea spotter either and always use Oly bar so much harder.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Smith military press

10x30, 10x60, 10x70 (x2)

DB press

8x24, 10x22 (x2) had to drop weight as I couldn't get anything heavier up on my own

Seated side raises

15x8 (x2), 13x8

Upright row

10x30 (x3)

Rear delt cables

10x15 (x3)

15min HIIT Xtrainer

Felt weak tonight, didn't have ore workout carb meal, went to gym straight from work, surprising how much difference it makes!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Workout looks good mate nice weight on the mili press do you ever do them on oly bar


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Never tried mate, do you do them seated in a rack?

I find with the smith I can go heavy and not worry about Having to chuck the bar down after!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

The wife stole 2 of my lunch dishes to freeze down some bolognese for the kids today... Asda had sold out so we will have to get a Chinese tonight otherwise I won't have enough for my broccoli and chicken tomorrow 

Chow mein, curry, rice, crackers and Szechuan chicken for dinner... Sorry dragoans


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

Pmsl!! That is the worst excuse I've ever heard!! :biggrin1:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Class BJ! How many Magners did you have to help wash it all done?!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm on 5 at the mo but you get 8 in a box so I may as well get them all out the way in 1 go


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

And it all looked like it was going so well too lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Morrisons are doing 24 for 12 quid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Lox dont tell me that


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Honestly mate got some in cornwall girlfriends gonna get some from her local one to stock up for a party at some point! bargain i thought


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs from 10pm last night (gym was empty it was lovely)

Squats (still hurts my shoulder getting my arms on the bar but I thought i'd man up tonight)

10x60, 10x80 (x2)

Leg Press

10x140, 10x200, 10x240 > 20x140

Leg Extension

10x77, 10x98, 10x105

Hamstring curl

10x84 (x3)

Calf raises

20x124 (x3)

100 crunches

20min HIIT Xtrainer


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Gruelling late night session mate! Well done.

Love the gym quiet


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Jelly legs getting off the Xtrainer!!


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

I Know that feeling!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & Bi

Deads

10x70, 10x100 (x2), 8x120

Seated row

10x63, 10x70 (x2)

ISO row (each arm)

10x25 (x3)

ISO pull down (each arm)

10x30 (x3)

EZ curls (slow negatives)

10x35 (x3)

Hammer curls

20x12 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x35>10x20 (x3)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

good curling mate weights are looking good, nice weight on deads too


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Last night was another workout without eating before hand.

Had 100g oats in my shake at 7am, then chicken & broccoli at 9, 12 and 3 but didnt have chance to have any a meal at 6 before the gym as I was working late. Didnt feel quite as strong but weights wern't down too much...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (from 6am)

Bench

10x20, 10x60, 10x70(x2), 6x75

Incline press machine

10x56 (x3)

Incline flys

10x18 (x2), 8x20

Dips

12,11,11

Tri extension machine

10x35, 10x40 (x2)

Tri push down

10x60, 10x70, 8x75>12x35

My training partner is similar size to me but bulking on a test cycle, I was training 4 months before he started and I was always slightly stronger.

He never used to be able to do a single dip, today he went 25, 25, 22... think he may need to add some weight!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't do dips anymore hurts like made right down the middle of my sternum

Good deads by the way man!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Shoulder press machine

10x40, 10x60 (x2)

Smith military press

10x70, 10x70>10x30, 8x70>10x30

Seated side raises

10x8, 10x11 (x2)

Rear felt machine

10x42, 10x49 (x2)

Rear delt cables

10x15 (x2) 20x10

Smith shrugs

10x70 (x3)

15mins HIIT Xtrainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

whats a rear felt machine????


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ha, bloody phone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

25mins HIIT Xtrainer this morning, 350 cals burnt... Sweaty mess!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

BJ said:


> 25mins HIIT Xtrainer this morning, 350 cals burnt... Sweaty mess!!!


Glad in not the only one sweating Sooo hot


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Where my gym is 24 hour they only turn the air con on when staff get there at 8am. Winter is fine but summer is like a sauna!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

10x80, 10x110, 8x110 (x2)

Wide chins (pathetic)

4,3,3

Seated row

10x63 (x3)

Lat pull down (slow and squeezed)

10x56 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x35>10x20, 8x30>10x20, 8x25>12x15

EZ curls

12x35 (x3)

Hammer curls

20x13 (x3)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ said:


> Where my gym is 24 hour they only turn the air con on when staff get there at 8am. Winter is fine but summer is like a sauna!


You at one of those Pure Gym's?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Similar, it's just called 24/7 fitness. Usual machines, loads of cv stuff and they converted the old squashcourts to free weight rooms!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

4,3,3s not bad mate thats what i did last week i think or not far off.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't get past 5,5,5 lol soo hard


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

They are so hard and I hate doing them when people around, struggling to do 4 is embarrassing!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

No it's not mate the heavier you get the harder it gets


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Im cutting


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How you getting on with that. ?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a few blips on weekends but something triggered in me last week that I need to work hard for 6 weeks with few cheats / booze then I can be a bit slack when I'm bulking as it won't disrupt my goal as much!

The chicken/broccoli I can take, actually enjoy it now. It's just willpower vs the wife I need to step up


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ye it's ok for me because my mrs has a diet anyway so she's quite strict with it


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am Legs

Squats mg:

10x20, 10x60, 10x90, 8x90

Leg Press

10x170, 10x210 (x2)

Leg Extension

10x98 (x3)

Hamstring Press

10x130 (x3)

Toe Press

20x100, 20x140 (x2)

Calf Raises

20x106, 20x106>25x70

Absolutley ruined !!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll e matching your leg ext very very soon my old friend lol


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ, I think your under doing your self on squat.. The other numbers a huge and most people seem to be more around 20 - 30% more on leg press.. not 120%

Just a though I got when i read the numbers.

Is there a reason btw?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I struggled with 98 today, usually do 105 but the extra squats I dont usually do took its toll


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure really, struggling to get the bar comfy mainly. Although I still failed before 10 @ 90 so thats a lame excuse...

Im definately more confident with Leg press though, its the 45 degree angle / verticle one by the way, not the seated flat leg press, I can only do about 140 on that...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Warm up shoulders before hand matey! Bit of stretching and light weight rotary cuff stuff or, 5 min of cross trainer, see if that helps with bar, kills me if i do it after shoulder day! lol

All else fails, place a small towel rolled up over your shoulders and put the bar on it.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking forward to winter so I can wear a hoody and pad my little shoulders out a bit


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Bulk your traps up mate thatll help lol.

I'd really focus on trying to get that bar sitting right squats are soo good for all over body work not just legs.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Im trying J!!!

Felt better than usual today though, normally hurts my shoulder joint just getting my hands on the bar!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's weird mate. Maybe you should go see a doc see what they say


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

If you get a smaller exercise bar get on a bench and do some twists, it will warm your lower back up and get you in the right way to place the bar properly on your traps, it should not go near your shoulders, once you've warmed up it should sit nicely, personally i could put loads of weight on a bar it makes no difference to my shoulders, I might go down and not come back up lol but thats another story.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Struggling to get up the stairs today, always a sign of a good legs workout yesterday


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

BJ said:


> Struggling to get up the stairs today, always a sign of a good legs workout yesterday


Good man. I'm in exactly the same boat from Thurs night, tender would be an understatement!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

Flat DB press

10x26, 10x28 (x2)

Incline DB press

10x24 (x3)

Decline bench

10x65 (x2), 8x65

Pec deck

10x70, 10x77>12x49

Dips

12,10,10

Tri push down

10x65, 10x70, 8x70>10x40

Overhead rope

10x40,10x50, 10x50>13x30


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

10x70, 8x120 (x2), 6x120

Seated row (wide grip)

10x56, 10x63 (x2)

Straight arm pull down

10x45, 10x55 (x2)

Lat pull down

10x56, 10x63 (x2)

Preacher curl machine

10x30>10x20 (x3)

Seated hammer curls

20x13, 20x14 (x2)

EZ curl cables

10x50, 10x50>10x30


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good workout ben like the deads big weights


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders from (6am)

Smith Military press

15x30 (wu), 10x70, 9x70>10x40

Shoulder press machine

10x40, 10x50 (x2)

Lat raise machine

10x40, 10x50 (x2)

Upright barbell row

10x35 (x2), 10x40

Rear delt cables

10x15, 10x17.5, 10x20

upright cable 1 hand row??? (like starting a petrol lawnmower)

10x15 (x3) each arm


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Love the early morning dedication, good going mate!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not allowed out 4 nights a week so I have to squeeze at least 1 early in


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs from 6am

Squats

15x20, 10x80, 4x100, 10x80 (x2) couldn't get bar comfy at 100, should t didn't like it

Leg press

10x150, 10x190, 10x240>20x150

Leg extension

10x98, 10x105, 10x112

SLDL (first time ever)

10x60, 10x80, 8x80

Toe press

20x120 (x3)

Donkey raises

20x80 (x2), 20x120


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How'd you find the SLDL mate? I've always struggled with form past a certain weight.

Has your gym got an oly sized EZ bar you could use for squats?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Form seemed fine for first time on SLDL. Can certainly feel hammys have been worked more than usual!

Nope just the little EZ bar for curls, that bar cal has would help massively. Either that or a narrower rack so I could get my hands on the bar outside of the rack, right up near the plates...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good going then mate. I always found SLDL a struggle, they come too close to turning into a poor version of a good morning. Hopefully squats, press and curls are already hitting the spot.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I really hate squats!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (from 6am)

Bench

10x35, 8x75, 10x70, 10x70>21's x30

Incline DB press

10x24

Cybex chest press

10x40 (x2), 10x50

Pec deck

10x70 (x2), 10x77>49>35

Dips 10,12,12 (swinging all over the place first set)

Skull crushers

10x30, 10x35 (x2)

Tricep push down

10x65, 10x70, 10x70>15x40

Overhead rope

10x45, 10x50>15x30


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & Bi's (from 6am)

Wide chins

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] (x2)

Lat pulldown

10x56, 10x63 (X2)

T bar row

10x35, 10x40 (x2)

Preacher curl machine

10x35>10x20, 10x30>10x20 (x2)

Seated bicep curls

16x14, 20x13 (x2)

EZ cable curls

10x50 (x3)

Didn't bother with deads today, wanted to concentrate on wide chins and didnt have long in the gym, still struggled massively at bodyweight! Im too heavy for my little arms / lats


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Negs mate, seriously. Is there nobody about to give you a boost? Or even some kind of platform you could use?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I could jump up and control the negative each time i suppose???


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive been in quite a few gyms recently and they should have those plastic pllatforms for you to perform negatives on if not ask them to get some there not that pricey

http://www.fitness1st.com/Steps-Benches.html

they should have some really ive seen most using them


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

The chin assist machine has steps either side to start off higher (used for dips) so I could just stand on them I suppose.

Ill do 3 x failure and then as many negs as possible next week...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (6am)

Bench

15x20, 10x60, 10x70, 8x80

Incline chest press

10x70 (x2), 10x77

Pec deck

10x77, 10x84, 10x84>10x49

Dips

12,12,12

Skull crushers

10x35, 10x40 (x2)

Tri push down

10x65, 10x70, 10x70>10x40


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Squats

12x60, 12x80 (x2)

Leg press

10x160, 10x200, 10x220, 10x220>10x180

Calf raises

20x105, 20x124 (x2)

SLDL

10x60 (x3)

Leg extensions

10x98, 10x105, 10x105>5x70


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Drop set 70kg lol good leg workout ben


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Should have gone lighter, I usually try to get 10 out, I was ruined...


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I presume your ext's are lbs not kg Ben?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought Kgs?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Everything always in KG...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & Bi (5:30 am) couldn't sleep 

Deads

10x70, 10x110, 8x110, 7x110 (legs still fcuked from monday)

Lat pulldown

10x63 (x2), 10x70

ISO Pulldown

10x40, 10x60 (x2)

Seated Row

10x70 (x3)

Straight arm pulldown

10x50 (x2), 8x60

Preacher curl machine

10x40>10x20, 8x40>10x20, 10x30>10x20

Ez curls

10x35 (x3) pain in right forearm at top of rep???

Hammer curls

20x14 (x3)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tendinitis I reckon mate, I generally get it when using the EZ and/or preacher so try to steer clear. My thinking is the weight my bi can lift is too much for the tendon in my forearm to handle. No idea if that's right though, just my take on it!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Preacher curls are fine, only ever with EZ bar... Think I'll stick to dumbells in future!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Monster shoulder workout from 6am

Smith military press

10x30, 10x70, 10x70, 10x70 > 8x50 > 8x30

Shoulder press machine

10x50, 10x55, 10x55 > 8x30

Front Raises

20x14 (x3)

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x50, 9x55

Reverse Flys (head on top of bench)

10x8, 10x10, 10x11

Rear delt machine

10x42 (x3)

DB shrugs

10x36 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not updated for ages...

Back & bi

Deads

10x80, 10x120, 8x120 (x2)

Seated row

10x77 (x3)

ISO pulldown (each arm)

10x25, 10x30 (x2)

BOR (underhand grip)

10x50, 10x60 (x2)

Lat pulldown (slow and squeezed)

10x63 (x3)

EZ cable curls

10x50 (x3)

Preacher curl machine

10x35>10x20 (x3)

3km run in 19:35 on the treadmill, need to shift some fat to beat loz in the drago comp


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Get running big man im chasing ya


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Your out in front, I'm trying to keep up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lulling me into a false sense of security methinks besides, i think Mark star will be on the podium before anyone , he is the KIng Of Cardio


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I will be soon, 6am fasted and PWO every day for 4 weeks and then adjust accordingly


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to see you posting a bit mate.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Only because I'm no longer in it. :tongue10:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

DB press

10x22, 10x24, 10x24, 8x24

Smith military press

10x30, 10x60, 10x70, 8x70>10x40

Shoulder press machine

10x45, 10x50 (x2)

Front raises

10x12, 10x14, 10x16

Lat raise machine

10x50 (x3)

Rear delt machine (reverse pec deck)

10x35, 10x42, 8x49

Rear delt cables

10x17.5, 10x20 (x2)

DB shrugs

10x38 (x3)


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Another good workout, well done, keep up the good work.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Strong shoulder pressing I need to Catch up lol

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not sure why I did 3 presses though, only usually do 2 of the 3...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

That's a huge shoulder routine you must be goosed afterwards!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, saves having to do any cardio haha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

Rotator cuff warmup

Bench

15x20, 10x60, 10x80, 8x80, 7x80>10x40

Cybex bench press

10x25, 10x30, 9x30

Dips

12,10,10

Cable crossovers (high to low)

10x30 (x3)

Pec deck

10x63, 10x70 (x2)

Tricep pushdown

10x60, 10x70, 8x70>10x50

Right shoulder is aching and hurt a few times when benching an doing dips, any recommendations as to not turn it into a serious rotator cuff injury? Other than to warm it up each session?










Seem to be getting fuller up top, struggling to shift the love handles still with my weekend cider addiction :lol:


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good tho mate!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> Looking good tho mate!


Agreed, good stuff.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

BJ said:


> Seem to be getting fuller up top, struggling to shift the love handles still with my weekend cider addiction :lol:


I do love me a bit of cider, not drunk it in a long time since I cleaned up the diet, on the spirits now lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just up the cardio mate if you can on the morning workouts that should help get the handles down 30-40 Mins 2-3 times week should sort it and try to just to drink on the saturday hehe=-) Looking good Ben definately bigger on top and looking fuller good progress well done.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers loz, morning cardio is rare with the cold wet mornings as I don't have room for a bike/cross trainer so have to go for a jog... Spooning the wife is much more appealing at 6am haha


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Embrace it mate its great!!!especially when its raining :thumb after a few sessions you might learn to love it! plus side if on cycle you shouldnt have any muscle wastage at all i would be pounding the streets like a maniac


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I've got 3 bottles if test sat in my drawer itching to he into ass 

Just need to get to a decent bf level or it will be wasted!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am legs

Smith squats

15x30, 10x110 (x2), 9x120

Leg press

10x200, 10x240, 10x260>15x160

Leg extension

10x105, 12x119, 12x119>10x70

Seated leg curl

10x84 (x3)

Calf raises

30x115, 30x115, 28x115


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Squats on the morning you are my hero

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Certainly wakes you up !!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

'6am legs'......


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

This is a bit like watching a repeat on another channel.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Parky said:


> '6am legs'......


Best time of the day boss, all the nobheads go to my gym in the evening...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

BJ said:


> Best time of the day boss, all the nobheads go to my gym in the evening...


thats my evening training over with.....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

wezo said:


> thats my evening training over with.....


Is that your gym in your avi? Looks alot more "underground" than my 24/7 fitness gym...

You might be able to get away with it... :lol:


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll just accept that I'm a nobhead and carry on at 9pm


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The type of nobhead that does wrist curls in the squat rack!?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just get them back dude...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

BJ said:


> Best time of the day boss, all the nobheads go to *my*gym in the evening...


And yes Brocky, you got it


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

BJ said:


> And yes Brocky, you got it


BJ the % of nobheads is greater in my gym as I am the only one :horn:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & Tri (6am)

Bench

10x40, 10x70, 8x80, 7x80>6x50>10x30

Cybex chest press

10x50, 10x50, 8x60

Incline DB flys

10x18, 10x20, 8x22

Cable crossovers

10x25, 10x35 (x2)

Dips

10,10,9

Tricep pushdown

10x65, 10x70, 8x75


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & Bi (6am)

Wide chins (3/4 reps as I couldn't manage a whole rep)

5,4,4 (each with 3 negatives)

Lat pulldown

10x70 (x2), 9x77

Low pulley row(2 sec squeeze)

12x95 (x3)

DB row

10x30 (x2) 10x34

Deads

10x100, 6x120, 6x100

Seated bicep curls

20x16 (x2), 16x18

Preacher curl machine

10x35>10x20 (x3)

Deads were a massive struggle doing them last. In and out in 45mins


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Shoulder press machine

15x30, 10x50, 10x60, 8x60>8x40

Lat raise machine

10x40, 10x55 (x3)

Upright row

10x40 (x2), 9x40

Face pulls

10x40, 10x50, 10x55

DB shrugs

20x32 (x3)

3km run in 17:40


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am legs

Smith squats

15x30, 10x100, 10x120, 7x120>8x70

Leg press

10x220, 10x260, 10x280

Leg extension

10x119 (x2) 12x119

Hamstring curl

10x50 (x3)

Calf raises (failure)

35x106, 30x125, 22x146


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

On a Saturday... WTF is wrong with you. I'm still up


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't have a social life anymore, those years of all nighters are well behind me


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice one bj bet that hurt


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Certainly wakes you up!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i bet, i'd rather stay tucked up in bed


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

10x60, 10x100, 10x120, 6x120, 4x140

Seated row

10x77 (x2), 10x84

ISO pulldown (each arm)

10x30 (x3)

DB row

10x38 (x3)

Incline bicep curl

20x14, 20x16 (x2)

Preacher curl machine

15-20x30 +5 negs (lost count due to having my face buried in the leather)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Deadlift creeping up nicely there BJ


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh yep agree with Loz they're going nicely in the right direction


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers guys, first time trying 140.

Started a new cycle Saturday, plan is a bit of a body recomp, well to lose some fat and keep/add to (hopefully) the little muscle I have.

750mg test e pw (1.5ml every sat/tue) with 50mg T3 and 0.5mg adex eod.

Diet is basically what parky done for me with a couple if tweaks (which probably are wrong, but it's what I can stick to).

7am - 200ml LEW, scoop whey, 80g oats + omega 3 + 1g vit c

10am - 150g chicken, 100g broccoli, EVOO, chilli pepper

1pm - 150g salmon, 100g broccoli, chilli pepper

4pm - 150g chicken, 100g broccoli, EVOO, chilli pepper

6pm - TRAINING

PWO - scoop whey, 20g leucine, scoop dextrose

10pm - scoop pro6, tspn peanut butter

Training will be 4 day split, back/bi, chest/tri, legs/abs, shoulders/traps. 20-30min HIIT after training or 30min run on non training, will increase the fitter I get.

Oh and no more cider!!!

Any input, tips, no no's please fire away


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

BJ said:


> Cheers guys, first time trying 140.
> 
> Started a new cycle Saturday, plan is a bit of a body recomp, well to lose some fat and keep/add to (hopefully) the little muscle I have.
> 
> ...


good luck with that one then :beer1:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

DB press

10x14, 10x22 (x2), 8x24

Shoulder press machine

10x50, 10x55, 8x55

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x55, 9x60>8x40

Rear delt machine

10x42 (x3)

Trap bar shrugs

20x70 (x3)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ said:


> Cheers guys, first time trying 140.
> 
> Started a new cycle Saturday, plan is a bit of a body recomp, well to lose some fat and keep/add to (hopefully) the little muscle I have.
> 
> ...


Add some Fish oils caps in at 10, and Pre bed especially if you miss the salmon meal + add 30-50g of casein in Pre bed also.

Be careful with T3 - don't use it in any higher than 25mcg for the first two weeks otherwise from personal experience you'll be in catabolic city. Make sure to taper up and down on it and don't go above 75mcg.

Other than that expecting big things off you now. The comp was a good stage for you to clean up and learn what's required - now I think you can really kick on


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Parky said:


> Add some Fish oils caps in at 10, and Pre bed especially if you miss the salmon meal + add 30-50g of casein in Pre bed also.
> 
> Be careful with T3 - don't use it in any higher than 25mcg for the first two weeks otherwise from personal experience you'll be in catabolic city. Make sure to taper up and down on it and don't go above 75mcg.
> 
> Other than that expecting big things off you now. The comp was a good stage for you to clean up and learn what's required - now I think you can really kick on


Cheers buddy, I'll get some casein to add in at night.

Im still using saturday and sunday as a bit of a refeed with cous cous / rice added to 10pm and 1pm, then a semi healthy cheat meal in the evening (fajitas / chilli / roast etc) all sound good?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

Flat DB press

10x18, 10x24, 10x30 (x2), 8x30

Decline bench

10x60 (x2), 10x65

DB flys

10x18, 10x20, 8x20>6x14

Pec deck

10x70 (x3)

Dips

10,10,8

Tricep pushdown

10x70, 10x75, 6x80>20x40

Felt strong tonight, even on 70g carbs and 1300cals for the day so far.

Week and a half into cycle, quads are used to the jabs now and I actually look forward to doing, tempted to add a short ester rip blend in halfway through to help things along...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

going nicely BJ, you're going to have to get rid of the 'loves a moan' soon, it's all going too well


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes big man nice pressing and due for some perving pics soon

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I do still love a moan though haha 

I never do DB press but benches were all busy, I reckon I could press 34's but I almost threw the 30's into my face gettin them up... Could have done with my training partner tonight!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice workout BJ, some good lifting again. On wards and upwards.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not been to gun for a week and a half, felt like s**t diet went to pot and just havnt had the energy. I think I concede to loz and mark...

Anyway shoulders

Smith mili press

15x30, 10x70, 10x80, 6x90>10x50

Shoulder press machine

10x60 (x3)

Lat raise machine

10x60, 10x65, 9x65

Rear delt machine

10x56 (x2), 10x49

Trap bar shrugs

20x60, 15x80, 12x80

20mins HIIT treadmill


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

BJ said:


> I think I concede to loz and mark...


No you dont you chicken ive had to eat like a nun for six months get them finals up you yella bellied southerner


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Quick Back & Bi before work

Lat pulldown

10x49, 10x70, 10x77, 7x84

Seated Row

10x70, 10x84 (x2)

Straight arm pulldown

10x50, 10x60 (x2)

DB rows

10x40 (x3)

Bicep curls

20x15, 20x18 (x2)

Preacher curl machine

10x35>10x20 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

Bench

20x20, 10x60, 10x80, 8x80>8x40

Hammer strength bench

10x40, 10x60, 8x70

Incline DB flys

10x18, 8x22 (x2) (20's were in use)

Dips

14,12,12

Tricep pushdown superset with bench dips

10x70 / 10 dips

10x80 / 10 dips

8x80 / 8 dips


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

10x70, 10x110, 6x130, 4x130

Seated row

10x84 (x2), 8x91

ISO pulldown (each arm)

10x30 (x2) 10x35

BOR

10x40, 10x60, 10x70

EZ curls superset with hammer curls

10x35 / 20x12

10x35 / 20x12

10x35 / 20x13

Preacher curl machine

10x35>10x20 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Today's lunch, 2 x 8oz burgers with chips and sides...










Fajitas for dinner then back to the chicken and broccoli until I see an ab!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

BJ said:


> Today's lunch, 2 x 8oz burgers with chips and sides...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making my mouth water!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Harbour lights?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Harbour lights???


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh the pub, no... Oast and squire (fareham)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Smith military press

10x30, 10x70, 10x80, 8x80>10x40

DB press

10x22 (x2), 8x22

Lat raise machine

10x60, 10x60, 8x65>8x40

Upright cable row

10x15, 10x17.5 (x2)

Rear delt machine

10x49, 10x56, 8x56

Trap bar shrugs

20x60, 20x80 (x2)

Put on a stone over Xmas, whoops!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Squats

20x80 (x3)

Leg extensions

119x12 (x2), 119x10

SLDL

10x60 (x3)

Calf raises superset with seated raises

20x123 / 20x56 (x3) OUCH!

Short and sharp tonight, only had 40mins


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Great mili press numbers bud really getting strong on those well done


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers mate, the weight doubles using a smith machine but without a spotter it's easier!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (had a spotter tonight)

Bench

10x20, 10x60, 10x80, 6x90, 3x100>10x50

Incline press machine

10x84 (x3)

DB flys

10x20 (x2), 10x22

Dips

10, 6 (pain in my shoulder so gave up)

Tricep pushdown superset with bench dips

10x75 / 10 dips

10x80 / 10 dips

8x80 / 10 dips

3km treadmill HIIT, 15mins Xtrainer HIIT


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Smith military press

10x30, 10x70, 8x90, 6x90>10x50

Shoulder press machine

10x60, 10x65, 8x65

Lat raise machine

10x60, 10x65, 9x65

Rear delt machine

19x49, 10x56 (x2)

Trap bar shrugs

20x60, 10x80, 8x100


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Forgot to say I got the dreaded headaches again last night in the gym when I upped the weight on heavy mili press... I think it's BP related as it only happens on cycle and when I'm struggling with the final few reps before failure!

Anything I can do to help this? Apart from learn to breathe properly when pushing??


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

BJ said:


> Apart from learn to breathe properly when pushing??


Does it happen when your on the loo? 

Hawthorne berry are natural way to help.

Aspirin in morning will help thin blood and lower the pressure around your head if taken daily.

Catapres or other none over the counter blood pressure drugs, probably best trying above!  Can name a few others that are prescription only.

Unsure if a doctor would actually prescribe but you'd have to say you was using steroids or you'd be rushed to hospital as it would be shockingly high for someone your age 

If not just try and source some 

All above if you didn't want to lower doage


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I got a BP cuff from Argos and all seems normal (i know it's not perfect but it recognised colleagues with high BP)...

I'll have a look at them renshaw, cheers!

It doesn't happen when I'm on the loo, does during high intensity sex or masturbation though haha


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

you could also try magnesium, to relax the muscles and bring down BP


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

At work we use the one from Lloyd make one... seem to big good enough for GP to report results of service's users.

Not sure on the one you've got.. I'd of thought they was pretty much right, try taking it the gym with you and strapping it on after a workout that courses it 

maybe lowering weights and upping reps will still have same benefit as your still ripping muscle, just a thought.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ill have a look into it guys, cheers


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

Bench

15x20, 10x60, 10x80, 8x90>8x50

Hammer strength bench

10x50, 10x60, 8x70

Incline press machine

10x77 (x3)

Pec deck

10x77, 10x91 (x2)

Tri pushdown superset with bench dips

10x70 / 10

10x75 / 10

10x75 / 12

No headaches tonight which was nice, gym was mental though, bloody new ears resolutionists...


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

nice session mate, glad the headaches have calmed down

yeah those bloody new years bods, ah well give it a month and will be back to normal numbers


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Quick 6am leg session before work

Smith squats

20x30, 10x80, 10x110, 8x110

Leg extensions

10x112, 10x119, 10x119>10x70

Calf raise superset with seated calf raise (OUCH!!!)

20x115 / 20x60

20x124 / 20x65

20x133 / 18x70

Hamstring curls

10x50, 10x60, 8x65


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Done arms earlier whilst i was waiting for my eldest to finish his party down the road.

EZ curls superset with seated bicep curls

10x30 / 20x16

10x40 / 20x16

8x40 / 16x16

Preacher curl machine

10x30>10x20 (x3)

Tri pushdown superset with bench dips

10x80 / 10 dips

10x85 / 10 dips

10x90 / 12 dips

Cycle is now 250 test, 250 tren, 500eq with 50mg t3 ed... Lets see some abs in a few months


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fasted cardio from this morning, could have gone further, need to choose a new route next time...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

You love it !

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bodybuilding.com - 20-Rep Squat Routine: Variations & Benefits! try the power workout at the end bro, accelerate your progress x 10! Check my stats in introduce yourself, you don't need that drug garbage, all you need is between your legs but you need

Mental balls in your training to make the most of your god-given pair. Go for it!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi's

Deads

10x70, 10x110, 8x130, 5x130

Wide grip seated row

10x84, 10x91 (x2)

Lat pulldown

10x70 (x3)

T bar row (wide grip)

10x40, 10x60 (x2)

Overhead cable curls

10x20, 10x30, 8x35

Rope cable curls 10x40, 10x45, 8x45

20mins HIIT treadmill


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good workout, but do you know doing cardio after a workout guarantees no muscle gain?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

To be honest I'm more interested in fat loss and a bit of muscle preservation...

Where did you get that from anyway?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs & abs

Squats

20x20, 15x60, 10x100, 10x100>10x60

Leg press

10x150, 10x190, 10x230

Leg extension

10x119 (x3)

Hamstring curls

10x50, 10x60, 7x65

Donkey raises

20x120, 20x150, 20x160

Standing calf raise superset with seated (to failure)

32x124 / 20x80

25x133 / 18x90

20x142 / 18x90

Ab machine

10x60 (x3)

Crunches

25 (x4)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

10x70, 10x110, 6x130, 4x140

DB row

10x38 (x3)

Straight arm pulldown

10x50, 10x60, 9x65

Seated row

8x91, 10x84 (x2)

Lat pulldown

10x63 (x2), 8x70>8x49

Seated bicep curls superset with hammer curls

20x15 / 10x11

18x15 / 10x11

18x15 / 8x11

One arm preacher curl machine

10x15, 10x20, 8x20


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Strengths improving then? ouch looking at those supersets on biceps


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep it's coming along, that's less than 30g carbs per day also

Chicken, chorizo, EVOO, cheddar

Salmon, broccoli

Chicken, chorizo, EVOO, cheddar

50g whey, 10g leucine (PWO)

50g whey, 50g peanut butter










Need to up fats more, 55% is my target, add some EVOO in shakes I think!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (6am)

Bench

10x40, 10x80 (x2), 7x80>10x40

Hammer strength bench (tut)

5,4,3x20

5,4,3,2,1x15 (x2)

Incline press machine

10x70 (x2), 10x77

Incline DB flys

10x18, 10x20, 8x22

Pec deck

10x77 (x2), 10x84

Skullcrushers supersetted with close grip bench

10x30 / 10x30

10x35 / 8x35

10x35 / 6x35

Tricep pushdown a supersetted with bench dips

10x70 / 10 dips

10x75 / 10 dips

8x75 / 10 dips


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Little cycle update, 3 weeks in and the tren is taking effect.

Looking loads leaner around the waist, maintaining strength (gaining a little maybe) whilst on a 2200 calorie keto diet.

Weight is down 12lbs since Xmas so thats good.

Had a few sweaty nights sleep, nothing dramatic. Worst side for me is constantly having a slightly tighter chest. More uncomfortable than painful.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tonight's dinner...










200g prime Scottish rump


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Trim that fat off :scared:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I never trim anything, if I can't chew it, it gets spat out


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

excellent going, especially with such low carbs


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers mark, the high fats keeps me going!

6am legs

Squats

10x20, 10x70, 10x110, 8x120>10x70

Leg press

12x190, 12x220, 10x260

Leg extension (2 sec pause at top)

10x84 (x2), 10x91

SLDL

10x60, 10x80, 8x80 (lost grip)

Donkey raises

30x140, 24x160, 20x180

Calf raise machine

20x133, 20x142, 20x151

15 min warm down on bike


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Smith military press

10x30, 10x60, 10x80, 9x80>8x50

Shoulder press machine

10x50, 10x60, 10x70>8x40

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x60 (x2)

Front raises (EZ bar)

10x20, 10x30 (x3)

Rear delt machine

10x42, 10x49 (x2)

Shrug machine

10x110, 10x130, 20x80

15mins HIIT xtrainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am back (no deads as my legs are stil fcuked from Wednesday...

Wide chins (3/4 reps until I can do a proper one :jerkit

6,5,5

Lat pulldown

10x70, 10x77, 8x84

Seated row

10x84, 10x91, 8x91

Straight arm pulldown

10x60 (x3)

BOR

10x40, 10x60, 8x80

Preacher curl machine

10x35 (x2), 8x35>10x20

Seated bicep curl supersetted with seated hammer curls

20x15 / 10x11 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Saturday is eat what the fcuk I like day...










Chilli and cheesy wedges! Nom nom nom


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & Tri

Bench

10x60, 10x80, 10x80, 8x80>10x40

Hammer strength bench

10x25, 10x35, 8x35

Incline press machine

10x77, 10x84, 8x84

DB Flys

10x16, 10x18, 10x22

Pec Deck

10x84 (x3)

Tri pushdown

10x80 (x3)

Rope pushdown

10x40 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulder

DB press

10x14 10x22, 10x24, 8x26

Smith military press

10x70, 10x70, 10x70>20x30

Shoulder press machine(no rest)

6x50, 5x40, 5x30

Front raise (EZ bar) supersetted with seats side raises

10x30 / 10x12

10x30 / 10x12

10x30 / 8x12

Rear delt machine

10x49, 10x57, 6x63>10x42 (5 second negative)

Machine shrugs

20x80, 15x120, 12x120

Trap bar shrugs

20x60, 20x100 (x2)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Still training hard dude!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes mate, loving it... Still struggling to be strict with diet on the weekends.

The sooner I nail that, the better!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

DB press

10x22, 10x28, 10x32, 8x32 (x2)

Hammer strength bench

10x35, 10x35, 8x35>5x20

Incline press machine

10x70, 10x77, 8x84

Cable crossovers (high to low)

10x30, 10x35 (x2)

Tricep pushdown

10x70 (x3)

Dips

10,8,8

20min HIIT Xtrainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs & abs

Squats

10x20, 10x100, 7x120, 6x120>20x60

Leg extension (2sec pause)

10x77, 10x91, 10x98, 8x105>10x63

Calf raises (to failure)

26x133, 18x142, 14x151

Incline sit-ups

20x10, 20x15 (x2)

Crunches

25 (x4)


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

still going nicely BJ


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers mark, getting there!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Keep forgetting to update...

Chest & tri tonight

Bench

10x20, 10x60, 10x80, 8x90, 5x100>10x50

Hammer strength press

10x70, 8x70, 7x70>5x40

Incline press machine

10x84 (x3)

Pec deck

10x84 (x3)

Dips

10,10, 8

Tri pushdown superset with rope pushdown

10x70 / 10x40

8x70 / 10x40

8x70 / 8x40


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Today's food

150g Chicken, chorizo, cheese, EVOO, broccoli

200g salmon, broccoli

150g chicken, chorizo, cheese, EVOO, broccoli

PWO shake (50g whey, 10g leucine)

3 egg bacon omelette

2350 cals, 140f, 300p, 20c


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Still doing the carb cycling Ben


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

More of a keto during the week mate and up until Saturday night, then family time takes over and I eat whatever the wife does until monday morning.

Not ideal but I'm just gonna bang some 6am cardio in as soon as its not -5


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Wide chins

7,5,5 (3 negatives)

Wide grip Seated row

10x84, 12x70 (dropped weight to squeeze at top)

Straight arm pulldown

10x50, 10x60, 8x60

DB row

10x38 (x3)

EZ curls supersetted with seated hammer curls

10x30 / 10x12 (x3)

One arm preacher curl machine

15x15, 10x20


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

How many times a wk you training at the mo?

Ps where's the deadlifts? ..lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

4 mate. I just really couldn't be bothered today if I'm honest...


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Aye I get like that sometimes myself but by the end of the workout im

Raring to go!.lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Squats

10x20, 10x60, 10x100, 10x100>15x60

Leg press

10x170, 10x220, 10x240

Leg extension (pause at top)

10x91, 10x98, 10x112>8x77>6x47

Hamstring curl

10x55, 10x60 (x2)

Toe press (full stack)

188x20 (x3)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Noticed them Chins are coming along nicely .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Loz said:


> Noticed them Chins are coming along nicely .


Yeh getting there mate, still a bit too heavy for my little arms though haha


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cardio tonight is walking, had planned on a 3 mile run but my glutes and quads are in bits from yesterday... If i manage to get up (the tren dreams are so good I don't like to wake up) ill do some fasted cardio!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

What cycle you doing Ben?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

250 test, 250 tren, 500eq & 50mg T3 ed.

Only 2 weeks left of 10, lost some fat and strength going up whilst on keto style cutting diet. I'm not strict enough to diet, tempted to just to smash the food down and start powerlifting haha

Next cycle will be a higher tren dose and more cals!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (6am)

Bench

10x20, 10x70, 8x90, 6x90>10x50

Hammer strength bench

6x35, 8x30, 10x25

Incline press machine

10x77 (x3)

Incline DB flys

10x18, 10x20, 8x22

Skull rushers superset with CG bench (EZ bar)

10x25 / 10x25

10x30 / 10x30 (x2)

Tricep pushdown superset with bench dips

10x70 / 10 (x2)

8x70 / 10

Strength down a bit but was on an empty stomach so not too bothered.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders, changed things up today with loads of dropsets. Definitely feel alot more pumped...

DB press triple drop sets (26kg, 18kg, 12kg)

10>8>8

8>6>6

6>5>5

Shoulder press machine

10x50>10x25 (x2)

8x50>10x30

Lat raise machine

8x60, 10x55, 8x55>8x40>10x30

Rear delt machine

10x42, 10x49, 6x56

Face pulls

10x40, 10x45, 10x50


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Wide chins

7,5,4

Rack pulls (first time doing these)

10x60, 8x100, 6x140, 3x160

Seated row

10x70, 10x77 (x2)

DB row

10x38 (x2), 8x40

Lat pulldown (slow negs)

10x63, 10x70, 8x77

Bicep curls supersetted with hammer curls

20x16 > 10x13 (x3)

One arm preacher curl machine

10x20, 8x20, 8x15


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Squats

10x60, 10x80, 10x100, 6x120>20x60

Leg press

10x190, 10x230, 10x260

Leg extension

10x119(stack) (x2), 8x119>8z77>6x49

SLDL

10x70, 8x90, 7x90

Calf raises (pause at top)

20x142, 20x160, 20x178 (stack)

Toe press 20x183 (stack+5) x3)

10min bike warm down


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad you've kept the journal running on here mate!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (6am)

Incline DB press

10x15, 10x28, 10x30, 10x32

Hammer strength press

10x25, 10x30 (x2)

Incline press machine

10x77, 10x84, 10x91

Incline DB flys

10x18, 10x20, 9x20

Giant set (skull crushers, CG bench, dips)

10x30 / 10x30 / 10

10x30 / 6x30 / 8

10x25 / 10x25 / 10

V bar pushdown superset with overhead rope

10x60 / 10x40 (x3)

20 mins HIIT xtrainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am fasted shoulders/cardio

DB press triple drop sets (24kg,18,12)

10,8,8

10,6,6

8,5,5

Smith press

10x70, 10x70, 8x70>10x40

Rear delt cables

10x15 (x3)

Rear delt machine

10x49, 10x56, 8x56>8x42

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x60, 8x60>10x40

Machine shrugs superset with wide grip plate shrugs

15x100 /10x25 (x3)

5k Xtrainer HIIT










Boxercise after work, lets get ripped!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

5x70, 5x110, 5x150, 2x170 (pb)

Wide chins

5,4,4

Seated row (wide grip)

10x70, 10x77, 10x84

DB row

10x40>10x26 (x3)

One arm preacher curl machine

10x20, 8x25, 6x25>10x15

Cable curls (rope)

10x35, 10x40 (x2)

Bicep curls

10x14 (x2) 10x16


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

Incline DB press

10x18, 10x28>10x18, 8x30>8x18, 6x32>6x18

Hammer press

10x25 (x3)

Incline DB flys

10x18 (x2), 8x20

Dips

12,10,10

Tricep pushdown superset with rope pulldown

10x70 / 15x35

8x70 / 10x35 (x2)

Overhead rope

10x40 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am legs

Squats (back still a bit achy)

19x60, 10x100, 8x110>10x60

Leg extension (triple drop)

10x119>10x77>10x49 (x3)

Hamstring curl

10x55, 10x60, 8x60>10x40

Calf raises (triple drop)

15x178>15x124>15x88 (x3)


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

is there any reason you only did that much for legs?(compared to your other workouts its seems like half a workout)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeh the power was being cut at 7am and I needed a shower before work 

I usually add leg press and another calf exercise, sometimes SLDL too...


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

ah i see. id of personally dropped calves and made sure i hammered quads and hammies then did calves another day. Just my opinion though


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

They felt hammered after the leg extensions mate


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Smith press

10x30, 10x70, 10x80, 8x80>10x50>15x30

Shoulder press machine

10x50>10x30 (x3)

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x55, 8x55>10x40

Rear delt machine

10x49, 10x56, 8x63

Rear delt cables

10x15 (x3)

Front raises (cables)

10x15 (x2), 10x17.5

Done in 45mins


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Tattoo update...










8hours down, about 5 to go...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Good photo... Looks like little animation one arm no *** second taking drag 

(i know its one tattoo)

looks good mate, what inspired you to get it done??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

It's the bottom half of my sleeve, religious theme, dunno why as I'm an atheist just like the look of it


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back from this morning on an empty stomach and a week off

Deads

5x60, 5x100, 5x140, 5x140, 4x140

Wide chins

6,5,5

Seated row (wide grip & squeeze at top)

10x77 (x3)

DB row

10x40>10x28 (x3)

One arm preacher curl machine

10x25, 8x25, 8x25

EZ curls superset with seated bicep curls

10x30 / 20x12 (x3)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

great after a week off mate you been poorly?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No mate, caravan holiday with the family


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheat & tri from 6am

Incline DB press

10x18, 19x30 (x2), 9x30

Hammer strength bench

10x25 (x3)

Incline press machine

10x70, 10x77, 10x77>10x56

Cable crossovers

12x25, 10x30, 8x35, 6x40

Pec deck

10x70 (x3)

V bar pushdown

10x70, 10x75, 8x75

Close grip bench

10x40, 8x50, 6x50


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs & abs

Leg extensions

105x20, 112x20, 119x20 (rest at 15 reps)

Leg press

20x190, 20x240 (rest at 15), 12x280

Squats 20x60, 20x80 (rested about 3 times), 10x100

Donkey raises

20x120 (x3)

Toe press (full stack to failure)

28x178, 25x178, 24x178

SLDL

10x80 (x2), 8x80

100 crunches

Absolutely shattered, fancied a change with high reps this week, definitely no cardio needed after that!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Was meant to hit the gym tonight for shoulders, held up at work though so got home and done a mile jog along the beach to the slipway, sprinted up and walked down 10 times then jogged back, shattered now!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

DB press (TUT)

15x5,4,3,2,1

16x5,4,3,2,1

16x5,4,3,1

Behind neck press

10x40 (x2), 8x40>6x30

Lat raise machine

10x55 (x2), 10x60, 8x60>10x40

Cable side raises

10x15 (x2), 10x17.5

Rear delt machine

10x49, 10x56, 8x56>8x42>6x35

Machine shrugs

12x90, 10x120, 8x130

Rear smith shrugs

10x70 (x3)


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Good solid workout that bj..2 lat 2 rears must of hit them hard..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Cheers wezo, I love a shoulder workout!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

5x90, 5x110, 5x130, 3x150, 1x160

Wide chins

7,5,5

Iso pulldown

10x25, 10x35 (x2)

Seated row (wide grip)

10x70 (x2), 10x77

One arm preacher curl machine

10x25, 8x25 (x2)

EZ cable curls

20x30, 15x35, 12x40, 10x45


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am shoulders

DB press triple dropset (24kg/18kg/12kg)

10,10,10

10,8,8

10,8,8

Hammer press

10x50>10x35 (x3)

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x55, 10x55>10x40>10x30

Plate raises

10x15, 10x20, 10x25

Rear delt machine

10x56, 10x57, 8x63

Rear delt cables

20x15 (x3)

Reverse shrug machine (best squeeze I've ever felt on traps)

20x50, 20x90 (x2)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tris

Incline DB press

20x15, 10x30, 10x30, 8x30

Hammer strength bench

10x60, 8x60, 8x60>12x30

Chest press

10x70 (x3)

Pec deck

10x77, 10x84, 8x91

Cable crossovers

10x35 (x3)

V bar pushdown

10x60 (x3)

Tricep pushdown (EZ bar)

10x70 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am back & bi

Wide chins

7,6,6 + 3 slow negatives

ISO row

10x30, 10x40, 10x45

BOR

10x50, 10x70 (x2)

Seated row (wide grip)

10x77 (x2), 8x84

One arm preacher curl machine

10x25 (x3)

EZ cable curls

10x40, 10x45, 8x50

20min HIIT x trainer


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

No deads big man?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Planned to do them last today, make a bit of a change and totally forgot.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am Shoulders

Db press

10x16, 10x26, 10x28, 8x28

Shoulder press machine

10x50>10x35 (x3)

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x55, 8x60>10x40

Rear delt cables

20x15 (x3)

Rear delt machine

10x49, 10x56 (x2)

Rear smith shrugs

10x70 (x3)

10mins stepper, 10mins hiit Xtrainer


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loving the dedication to the 6am slot Ben. Might be switching mine to that this week depending on what time it opens - can't see my training partner being best impressed!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I love it, empty gym and get the rest of my Saturday with the kids!

Had my first ever T5 this morning (ECA) for a little boost. Blimey they are strong, great focus in the gym, bit sketchy now though!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Exactly my trail of thought mate, more for the week days though so it frees up the evenings to go the park of have a BBQ etc. Just got back from my gym and it doesn't open till 7am on a weekday which is a nightmare as need to be home by half past!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Quads and hams

Leg extension warmup

20x49 (x3) 2sec up, 2sec pause, 2sec

down

Leg press

15x240, 10x290, 10x330 (PB) 8x350 (PB)

Squats

10x70, 10x110, 8x120

Hamstring curl 21's

21x56 (x2), 21x63

Hip abductor

15x70 (x3)

SLDL (3sec negative, each rep to floor)

20x40 (x3)

Leg extension

10x84>10x42 (x3)

Never trained so hard in my life, definitely helps having an 18stone partner shouting at you!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri (was heaving so used machines I don't usually)

Hammer strength bench

10x25, 10x30, 10x35, 10x35>10x20

Incline smith

10x79, 80x70, 8x70>20x30

Cybex press

10x25, 10x30 (x2)

Pec deck

10x70 (x3)

Cable crossovers (high to low)

10x30 (x3)

Tricep push down

10x60, 10x70, 8x70>10x40

Close grip bench

10x30, 10x50 (x2)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Wide chins

6,5,5

ISO pull down

10x30 (x3)

ISO row

10x40 (x3)

Seated row

10x70 (x3)

T bar row

10x50 (x3)

Rope curls

10x45, 10x50 (x2)

Preacher curl machine

10x35 (x3)

Ex curls superset with hammer curls

10x30 / 10x11 (x3)

25 mins hit xtrainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am Shoulders (higher reps this week to change it up a bit)

Rotator cuff

Smith press

20x30, 20x60, 20x60, 16x65>20x30

Cybex shoulder press

10x20>10x30>10x40 (x3)

Seated side raises (bent over)

20x10, 15x12, 12x13 pause 5x13

Rear delt cables (2 sec pause at top)

10x12.5 (x3)

Trap bar shrugs

20x70 (x3)

Machine shrugs

20x90 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am chest & tri

Rotator cuff

Db press

10x16, 10x24, 10x30, 10x30, 8x30

Hammer strength press

12x50, 12x60, 10x60

Cybex incline press

10x70, 10x77, 10x77>20x42

Cable crossovers

10x30, 10x35, 8x40

Incline db flys (super slow)

10x16, 10x18, 10x20

Skulls superset with Cg bench

10x25 / 10x25

10x30 / 10x30

8x35 / 6x35

Tricep push down

10x60 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Leg extensions

20x56 (x3)

Leg press

20x160 (x2), 20x180

Squats

12x60, 12x60, 10x80>20x40

SLDL

15x50 (x3)

Toe press

20x178 (x3)

30mins treadmill, 2min jog, 2min run, 2min sprint (x5)

Hopefully the lighter weights and higher reps will be a bit easier on recovery this week so I can continue my training for the great south run. Need to be able to run 10miles in the next 4 months my current PB is about 4.5miles


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hopefully the shock to system doesnt make the doms worse lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am Back & bi fuelled by a T5 (these things are great)

ISO pulldown

10x25, 10x30 (x2)

ISO row

10x40 (x3)

Seated row

10x70 (x2), 9x77

BOR

10x60, 10x70 (x2)

Straight arm pulldown

10x50, 10x55 8x60

Cable curls (rope)

12x40, 10x50, 8x60

Preacher curl machine (3sec neg)

10x30>10x15 (x3)

Couldn't manage deads, legs still fcuked from Wednesday. I really need to plan my workouts better and put more days between the 2...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I have same problem.

Ive considered putting deads and squat on same day alternative heavy n light each week.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am chest & tri

Rotator cuff

Incline db press

10x18, 10x30 (x2), 10x32

Flat bench (slow negs)

10x60 (x3)

Cybex chest press

10x70, 10x77, 8x77>20x49

Incline db flys

10x18, 10x20, 8x22

Pec deck

10x70 (x3)

Skulls superset with CG bench

10x30 / 10x30

10x30 / 8x30

9x30 / 8x30

V bar push down

15x50, 12x55, 10x60>10x40>10x30


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am shoulders

Rotator cuff

Cybex press

10x40, 10x50, 10x60>20x35

Seated raises (bent over) superset with db press

10x10 / 10x16

10x11 / 10x18

10x12 / 8x20

10x13 / 8x20

Smith press

20x30, 20x50, 15x60

Lat raise machine

10x50, 10x55, 8x60>12x35

Rear delt cables

20x10 (x3)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great commitment as ever mate, training and updated MC before most of us are even awake!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha, I'm an early riser... May as well make the most of the peace and quiet.

Even took the dog for a fast walk along the beach before everyone was awake in my house!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Seated row

10x49, 10x70, 10x77 (x2)

Wide grip pulldowns

10x70 (x3)

BOR

10x70 (x2), 10x80

Deads

10x70, 10x110, 10x120

Hammer curls

10x14 (x3)

One arm preacher machine

10x25>10x15, 8x25>8x15, 8x20>8x15

Rope curls

10x40>30>20 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

Cybex bench

10x50, 10x70, 10x80, 8x80>8x50

Incline smith

10x70, 10x70, 8x75>8x55>20x35

Chest press

20x49, 20x56, 16x63

Incline db flys

12x18 (x2), 8x22>10x12

Cable flys

10x30, 10x35 (x2)

V bar push downs

10x60, 10x70, 8x70>10x50, 15x30

Half rep dips (to hit tri's)

10, 10, 10


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

6am Shoulders, loads of sets as I had loads of energy and loads of time to kill before work.

Smith press

20x warmup, 15x50, 10x70, 8x80>10x50>10x30

Shoulder press

12x40>30>20 (x3)

Side raises

10x14>10x10 (x3)

Lat raise machine

20x40, 15x40, 12x40

Upright cable row

10x50, 10x60, 10x65

Rear delt cables

20x10 (x3)

Machine shrugs

20x80 (x3)

V bar push downs

20x50, 15x60, 10x70>10x40

Gonna start adding a set of tri's in after shoulders and bi's after legs, see if working them twice a week makes them grow a bit more...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Lat pulldown

10x56, 10x70, 10x84>10x49

ISO row

10x25, 10x45 (x2)

DB row

10x30, 10x34, 10x38

Straight arm pulldown

10x40, 10x50, 10x60

Deads

5x90, 5x130, 4x140 (started seeing stars)

Cybex preacher

10x35>10x20 (x3)

Rope curls

10x40>10x20 (x3)

15mins HIIT xtrainer


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice to see hard work so early in the morning

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Only time I can get to train these days, now the suns out more evenings tend to be filled with walks and bike rides with the kids...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs today (light as I'm training for the great south run and I can't walk for 2 days normally)

Leg ext

30x36, 20x54, 15x72, 10x90, 10x 99

Leg press

20x120, 20x150, 20x180

Squats

20x60 (x3) deep

SLDL

20x40 (touch floor each rep)

Donkey raises

20x120 (x3)

Toe press

20x188 (x3)

10min bike cooldown


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

View attachment 5294


Food for 2 days...

Chicken and Couscous (x3), cottage pie (x3) + a little pot for my fatty baby


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I I just me or are the 2 potatoes in the top left box being naughty?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's you

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not updated recently, been really busy with work (when i'm usually online)...

Back & Bi from Tuesday

Deads

10x70, 8x110, 5x130, 3x140

Seated Row (wide grip)

10x70, 10x77, 10x84

BOR

10x60, 10x70 (x2)

Close grip pulldown

10x70 (x3)

EZ curl 21's

3x30

Cybex preacher curl (1 arm)

10x20 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders & Tri's

Rotator cuff

Cybex press

10x30, 10x50, 10x60, 8x65>8x40

Smith press

10x30, 10x60, 6x60 (started to get a thumping headache at the base of my head/neck area), 10x40

Seated side raises

10x14>10x10 (x3)

Rear delt cables

20x10 (x3)

Cable shrugs

20x105 (x3)

V bar pushdown

10x70>10x40

CG bench (EZ Bar)

failure x 40


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs from this morning (only had 40mins)

Extensions

10x42, 10x56, 10x70, 10x84, 10x99

Squats

Failure x60 (x3)

Leg press

Failure x170 (x3)

SLDL (dumbells)

10x40 (x3)

Toe press

Failure x178>85


----------



## gdickdas (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks good BJ!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders 6am

Rotor cuff

DV Press

10x10, 10x16, 10x24, 10x24, 8x26

Machine press

10x40 (headache then rest)

6x60 (headache then rest)

4x70 (pounding headache couldn't carry on)

Seated side raise

10x14>10x10 (x3)

Oly bar front raise

10x30, 10x40 (x2)

Rear felt cables

15x10 (x3)

V bar push down

10x60>10x40 (x3)

Overhead rope 12x45 (x3)

Massive headache when the going got tough, tried to breathe through it but kept coming back every time it got hard work...

Doctors appointment at 3:20 thirsday


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Been away to Devon this weekend (Woolacomb bay) lush weather and had a good time, diet went out the window mainly but did manage to hit my protein macros all on 1 meal with this 1lb burger 

View attachment 5375


Tomorrow will be speaking to Neil R to start a new chapter with proper focus and no cider


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mixed fruit cider is ace .

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

Rotator cuff

Flat bench

10x40, 10x60, 10x70, 8x70>8x40

DB flys SS with DB press

10x15 / 10x15, 10x16 / 10x16 (x2)

Incline press machine

10x63, 10x70, 8x77

Pec deck

10x70, 10x77, 10x84

CG smith bench

10x30, 10x50 (x2)

V bar push down

10x60, 10x70, 8x80>20x40

15 mins Xreainer hiit


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & Bi

Deads

10x70, 10x90, 7x110 pause 3x110

ISO row

10x30 (x3)

Low pulley row

12x100 (x3)

Straight arm pull down

10x50, 10x60 (x2)

DB row

10x26, 10x30 (x2)

Incline curls (super slow)

20x10 (x3)

Cable curls (alternate arms)

10x15, 10x17.5, 10x20

Rope curls

20x40 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

So, today is the start of working with Neil R again to keep me in the straight an narrow and actually make some progress in this game 

Lots more cardio and lots more food is the initial plan to shift my carb sensitive love handles!

View attachment 5388


Sweet potato and turkey mince, looks like prison food but doesn't actually taste too bad...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Rotator cuff

Machine press

10x30, 10x50, 10x60 10x65>10x30

DB press

15x18, 12x22, 10x24

Seated side raises

20x12, 15x14, 12x16>20x10

Rear delt cables

12.5x20 (x3)

Machine shrugs

10x90 (x3)

20mins hit xtrainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Legs

Extensions (3sec up 3 sec down)

10x35, 10x56, 10x77, 10x91, 10x105

Leg press

20x120, 20x160, 15x200, 10x240, 8x260

Smith squats

12x70 (x3)

Hip adductor

10x70, 10x75, 10x80

Top press (triple drop)

20x178>20x124>20x84 (x3)

Donkey raise

20x100 (x3)

SLDL (dumbells)

10x26 each hand (x3)

15min Xreainer warmdown


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hows progress?

You've been quiet for the last few week!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Hows progress?
> 
> You've been quiet for the last few week!


I've just been lurking mate, reading posts but not writing much 

Progress is good, not weighed myself but looking better already I think.

Best mates wedding this weekend so was a bit of a blowout, back to normal today though (minus the 6am cardio, still a bit delicate from the wedding)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh and took this the other day after legs


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Rotator cuff warm up

Smith press

20x30, 10x60, 8x80>60>40>30

Cyber press

10x50>25 (x3)

Seated side raise (to failure)

14x11, 12x11 ,11x11

Front plate raises

10x20>10 (x3)

Rear delt cables

10x12.5>10>7.5>5 (x3)

DB shrugs

10x30, 10x36, 8x40


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Back & bi

Deads

10x80, 8x120, 6x130, 5x135

Seated row (wide grip)

10x70 (x2), 10x77

DB row

10x30, 10x36, 8x36

Close grip pull down

10x63 (x3)

EZ curls (3sec negative, 20sec between sets)

10x30, 12x25, 12x25, 10x25, 10x25

One arm preacher curl

10x20>10x10 (x3)


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Chest & tri

DB press

20x14, 10x28, 10x30, 8x30>22>14

Cybex press

10x50 (x3)

Chest press

10x56>49>42>35 (x3)

DB flys

10x18, 8x20, 8x20

Dips

12, 10, 10

V bar push down

10x60>45>30 (x3)

Overhead rope

10x40 (x3)

100 calories on xtrainer in 7mins


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Shoulders

Rotator warm up

Cybex press

20x30, 15x50, 10x60, 8x60>6x40>6x30

Smith press

10x50 (super slow)

Seated side raises

12x12>12x8 (x3)

Rear delt cables

10x4 plates > 3 plates> 2 plates (x3) shoulders screaming after set 2

V bar push down

10x50>30, 10x55>30, 8x60>30

15mins HIT Xtrainer


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Update for Cal...

Deads

5x60, 5x100, 5x130, 1x170, 1x180 (just)

Wide pull downs

10x56, 10x63, 10x70

Barbell row

10x60, 10x80, 8x80

Curls (for the girls)

10x30, 10x35 (x2)

25mins treadmill


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

now lets see those numbers crawl upwards consistently


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> now lets see those numbers crawl upwards consistently


The 5x130 took it out of me, might just do 3 or a singular next week, I reckon i'll have a 185 in me if I do that, then i'll start creeping up :lift:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`m still gonna say try 182.5kg next... think about a running jump and a standing start jump... i know how tempting it is to get as many big increments in as a poss..

another thing to try is do 10 singles with as few breathes as poss in between reps (strictly no continous reps) by the time you get to 7 you`ll feel like youre lifting 180`s..

you`ll get 10 practise lifts getting it off the ground 

id do it instead of a work set of 10 continous. theyre really good fun if you like deads.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not updated in a while, can't be bothered to be honest but today I trained shoulders.

Smith press

20x30, 10x60, 10x70 (x3)

Cybex press

10x40 (10sec negative) x3

Seated raises superset with bent over raises

10x11 / 10x11 (x3)

Standing side raises

10x14 (x3)

Rear delt cables

10x25/20/15 (x3)

Machine shrugs

20x80 (x3)

300 cals x trainer in 21mins.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Doing great south run on Sunday. Ran 5 miles Saturday in 48 mins. 4miles tonight in 35mins cut short by a thunderstorm...

Not sure if I'll manage 10miles without stopping but have £300 in donations for Macmillan so I'll have to finish 

Any tips for diet Saturday night and Sunday pre race???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lots of carbs?

best of luck dude, its a really worthy cause..


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I gathered the carb bit, any particular carb??


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol

erm i dunno specifically.. i`m sure i read somewhere paula radcfliffe ate oats n honey pre race..

but id just eat plenty of clean carbs the day before too and for once not concern myself with protein.

wouldnt be surprised if some fats would be good to but they dont call it fatting up


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Always under the impression pasta was good


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd imagine that as its an endurance event then a 'lot' of carbs are not going to be such an advantage, as with the carbs comes water, which is extra weight to carry around the track.

Also carbs are typically only the 'prefered' energy source for the first approx 20 mins.

I'd be inclined to have a couple of flapjacks that will give about 100g carbs and 30-50g fats, so a decent mix of both.

Just make sure you give yourself a good 3-5 hours for it to digest and not be sat in your stomach whilst actually racing.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Race is at 11am so that should be plenty of tume


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Me personally, would just have 400mg caffiene & some BCAA's about before the run and use it as "extra" cardio! 

...not that I actually "DO" running, you understand! :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Neil R said:


> Me personally, would just have 400mg caffiene & some BCAA's about before the run and use it as "extra" cardio!
> 
> ...not that I actually "DO" running, you understand! :lol:


Flapjacks, BCAAs and caffeine at the ready boss. And free powerade all the way round...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Neil R said:


> Me personally, would *just* have 400mg caffiene & some BCAA's about before the run and use it as "extra" cardio!
> 
> ...not that I actually "DO" running, you understand! :lol:


The operative word is "just", not "as well as"


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Finished the run in 1:41.39 without stopping, last 2 miles into a 40mph wind thought I was going to be sick and even the pros said it was the hardest finish they had done...

Well chuffed.

Breakfast was 100g oats and 50g whey with 400mg caffeine. Packet of Jaffa cakes on the starting line and a handful of jelly babies at mile 8.

Definitely won't be training legs this week.










Me on the left


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Well done

The packet of Jaffa cakes????? Was it one of those yard long jobbbies ? lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Plod said:


> Well done
> 
> The packet of Jaffa cakes????? Was it one of those yard long jobbbies ? lol


Just a snack pack mate, 6 mini's


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fantastic time Ben xx well done 

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Not been on in a while, how is everyone doing? Usual suspects still here?

Might sart keeping my journal up to date...

Still cutting (sort of) but progression has wen good, here is me then and now...


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Or not... Keep getting a "Nsxl parser domain error" trying to upload a pic?

@extreme any ideas?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Still here dude hovering from time to time, not posting as much currently but still training .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Loz said:


> Still here dude hovering from time to time, not posting as much currently but still training .


Hello bud, same Avi I see... How's training going ?


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

BJ said:


> Hello bud, same Avi I see... How's training going ?


Think iv see that arm before ???? Training going well BJ


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Old Yin said:


> Think iv see that arm before ???? Training going well BJ


Arm? That's loz...

Yeah training good, diet still slack hence the belly podge


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

BJ said:


> Arm? That's loz...
> 
> Yeah training good, diet still slack hence the belly podge


Yes I know who arm it is lol lol lol BJ


----------

